# Deeper Education



## nonamazing (Dec 5, 2006)

_Naveion.   A small, largely unliveable binary star system, ignored except by a handful of xenoarcheologists.  Naveion's scourged planets are littered with thousands of pre-Republic Jedi artifacts.  The currently accepted theory is that the Naveion system was home to a very early Jedi academy, founded before the formation of the Jedi Council and lost many hundreds of thousands of years ago.

What happened to that academy?  What force destroyed the 13 planets of the Naveion system and poisioned the Naveion suns?  And what unique Jedi teachings were lost forever when the Naveion academy vanished?_​
*The concept*: A Star Wars play-by-post set in the pre-Republic era.  Each of the players will take on the role of a Jedi professor living, working, and teaching at the ancient *Naveion Academy*, each responsible for several students, each striving to pass on their own unique style.  When Naveion comes under attack, the professors will have to work together to save their students and their work.

The Academy's main buildings are located on *Blue*, an ocean planet fifth from the sun.  The majority of the facilities are located underwater.  The Academy also makes use of *Sieda*, a small moon orbiting Blue, and *Masu*, a blistering-hot planet second from the sun.  The other planets in the system have been catalogued and (lightly) explored, but are considered irrelevant to the Academy's interests (none support any significant life).

As the story opens, the Academy has been around for roughly two hundred years.  Some of the older professors ("Codists") believe that the Academy should focus on standarizing its teachings and focus on a rigid core of techniques.  They are often at odds with the younger professors ("Experimentalists") who want the Academy to stress a curriculum more focused on a student's unique abilities and talents.

*The system*: Star Wars d20 (Revised Core Rulebook, published 2002).

*The characters*: All Jedi characters, each 10th level, with 30 points for attributes.  More details on character creation will become available when we move into phase two.

*Special Rules*: In the pre-council days, the Jedi were much less codified and more willing to experiment with different styles and techniques.  To reflect this, each character will have his or her own unique Force skill (players can either create their own new Force powers [subject to the GM's approval] or work with the GM's suggestions).

In addition to their main character, players will each create four or five one-paragraph descriptions of their students.  These students will be used as non-player characters to flesh out the population of the academy.  (This part of character creation will take place during phase two, so those just submitting concepts don't need to worry about this for the moment).

*Other Notes*: I'd like to find players who are willing to post at least three to four times per week, and who enjoy a game heavy with mystery and role-playing.  For dice rolling, we'll use Invisible Castle--players are free to handle their own rolling.  I'll update this post as needed to reflect any updated information.

Interested?  Then give me a character concept.  On December 8th, I'll pick six of those concepts and we'll move on to phase two: fulling statting out the characters, setting up a rogue's gallery, and preparing for the game.  If all goes according to plan, we'll have this game up and running by December 14th.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Just posting my interest here. I've never made a Jedi PC for d20 Star Wars, so this will be a new experience. It will probably be this weekend before I can get any kind of caharacter concept posted.


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sylara Musashi*

Sylara is the man at arms at the academy. He is responsible for training the many young recruits in the various arts of the jedi martial arts. However, Sylara fancies himself to be more of a diplomat and will always attempt to "talk" his way out of a bad situation before resorting to violence. Unfortunately for all involved Sylara's diplomatic abilities are severely subpar, and he is totally unaware of it. The academy has placed Sylara in the role of man at arms, which has left him feeling rather resentful a lot of the time.

When Sylara uses his force abilities to attempt to assist in his diplomatic negotiations his powers only confuse, muddle, and infuriate the other person that he is using his powers on. However when using the force in combat Sylara is a force to be reckoned with. Sylara cannot fully make use of his combat skills however unless he feels that he has done everything possible from a non-violent standpoint to resolve the issue.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun - No rush, really--those deadlines aren't set in stone.  I'm going to play it by ear, gauge the interest levels, and go from there.  So take your time.

Bob - I think that's a neat concept, and I'd like to see it fleshed out a bit more.  In particular, I'm interested in what Sylara's position is in the Codist/Experimentalist debate.  If he's a Codist, perhaps he favors teaching only one sort of weapon or one or two given styles.  If he's more of an Experimentalist, perhaps he dabbles in dozens of different weapons, or even weapons that Jedi don't often bother with (such as blasters or other ranged weapons).  Also, what's Sylara's motivation?  I mean, why does he consider the diplomatic approach so important?


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 5, 2006)

Tolark Baylinbari

Tolak researches areas that he considers "dangerously concentrated" in either the light side or the dark side of the force. Often leading him into dangerous areas of the worlds he ventures into, he is rarely willing to take anything but the most proven students into the field with him. To this end, Tolak has developed a particular sinsitivity to high concentrations of the extremities of the force. He uses it to guid his way to areas of interest, and alert himself and those closest to him of distant dangers.

Tolark is something of a loner among the Jedi. He doesn't entirely trust either the jedi code, nor the sith, and seeks a third, middle path. He disguises this quest as a search for ancient Sith and Jedi sites of power, and meanwhile tries to teach his students moderation as an important aspect of the Jedi philospophy.

Tolark habitually wears grey robes when teaching at the academy, but favors loose commoners clothing (with an abundance of pockets) when in the field. He is not a master of the Lightsaber, nor an overly powerful user of the force, but does manage to have one of the more encyclopedic minds at the university, and always manages to astonish his students with the broad range of obscurely useless knowledge at his command.

Tolark is surprisingly Codist. When one routinely traverses horrible, death trap filled dungeons, one learns that "winging it" simply will not do. One needs a plan, and one needs to stick to it. Improvisation is only for when things have spiraled too far beyong the standard applications of your code for it to be of any use. While he doesn't agree personally with many of the existing codes, he recognizes their value as learning and enlightenment tools. Thus he seeks to create his own.


----------



## Torillan (Dec 5, 2006)

*Jodan Korlaac*

Jodan is a human male in his late 20's, and has been at the academy for as long as he can remember.  He has no memory of his parents, or even where he came from originally.  All he has ever known is the academy.  He had an affinity for fighting, and he got himself into trouble often.  His quick wit got him out of more serious punishments more times than he wishes to count.
Jodan fell in love with the double-bladed lightsaber ever since he saw one in a picture from an ancient text.  His instructors dissaproved of this, but Jodan practiced in his free time to master this difficult weapon.  He excelled in his other studies, hoping to one day leave the academy and explore the galaxy.  His hope is to find out where he came from, and why he ended up at the academy.  No one there seems to want to talk about it.  
Jodan has fallen behind the Experimentalists as he has aged, as he feels that each Jedi should have a say in his or her path.  He respects the Codists for their discipline, but a Jedi can achieve his or her potential if they can focus more on the skills that they exceell at.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 6, 2006)

*Xual Qert - Jedi*

Im stating my interest.

Xual is the quiet type that does blend into the crowd. He dont like to be picked on, he dont like bragging or laughing, he dont like the show off's and he dont like to express his feelings, he retains those feelings to express his powers instead. 

Xual had a caotic meet with his powers. At his home planet there where myths about Jedis but no one had actually seen one as their planet was far from any known system of the universe.
He did what others did as a child, playing around and running away from the thugs, who was the older boys and girls of his community. One day he was caught my 3 elder boys and was abused verbally and physically, just one of them survived as Xual when into a state of rage as he has never been able to match again and killed them with his pure force. He fled the planet in fear making it to sneak up on a trading vessel.

He was discovered by a master Jedi when he still was quiet young. He was taken to the Naveion Academy ans started his training as any of the students there. He someday become a teacher himself.

To be one of his sutdents you had to be disciplined, silent, concentrated and have a huge amount of patient and focus. 

-*-

I want Xual to have some kind of frenzy thing. He would be the sometime crazy but disciplined fighter amongst his pairs. I must think more about what i want him to be.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 6, 2006)

*Master Malon Tyren*

Master Goshen Nii was an expert with a lightsaber and passed his skills onto Malon Tyren. After years of training and application Master Tyren is now ready to pass on his knowledge at the Naveion Academy. 

Tyren spent many hours watching Sylara drill every new student and hand picked the ones he thought would have the best chance at mastering the very style specific skills that he has to pass on. Master Tyren is very much an Experimentalist, though he believes in teaching the basic traditions, he spends no more time with them than he must. 

Because Tryen does not feel that his art is for just anyone, he takes his students off the standard areas of the academy. This not only helps his teachings stay more secretive, it also keeps him and his students out of the spotlight of administrators. Tyren does not believe that he, or his students, are better in any way, he simply doesn't believe that everyone is suited to what he has to teach. He simply would rather not distract others, or have his students distracted. As a result of this, Tyren's students are not very social with many other groups of students; they tend to keep each other as company during thier free time.

Tyren is a human man, with average height and build and keeps his brown hair tied back in a tight knot. He is not particularly muscular, but is very graceful. Though he is quiet, he is easy to approach and to get along with. As a teacher he is stern, direct, and commands respect; which, once recieved, is returned. Tyren's specialty weapon is his lightsaber, though he has mastered many other weapons as well. His lightsaber color is silver.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOG - Master Malon Tyren is a Jedi Guardian 5 and a Jedi Weapon Master 5
I've completed his character sheet, but I can easily make adjustments, should it be needed. This will be my first play by post, but it seems very fun and intresting to me. If I start acting like a n00b just lemme know, I'll try to shape up, hehe.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 6, 2006)

*Tersh Nebuar: Echani Weapon Master.*

Tersh Nebuar is a young Echani man in his mid-twenties. He came to the academy at the age of four, brought to the academy by his frearful mother. She was afraid of what her militant husband might do to her force-sensitive son, and had fled the planet. Unfortunately, she had been rather poor, and was unable to buy enough food for the both of them after paying the rather extensive sum to book passage on a freight liner. She gave most of her food to her son, leaving mere scraps for her. She died shortly after giving her son to the Jedi.

Tersh Nebuar grew quickly in the Jedi arts. He did well in his teachings of the force, but where he really excelled was in the art of combat. He was always faster and stronger than most of the other students, and, despite the fact he rarely used any of the training sabers, preferring to rely on his martial arts, he easily defeated his fellow students. 

He graduated from the academy a full year before the rest of his class mates, and quickly went out into the world on the most dangerous missions he could take. All the while he had his eye on the man-at-arms position. An experimentalist at heart, Tersh found the general reliance on lightsabers rather annoying. "There are times when you don't have a lightsaber in your hands." He would often say. He even went so far as leaving his lightsaber with the council, stating "I don't need it! give it to one of the other students!"

When he returned to the council, ready to sign on as a teacher, he was mortified to find the position of Man-At-Arms already taken by Sylar, a fellow student he had beaten in combat several times as a youth! Due to his competency, and intense love of history, he was positioned as a teacher of Galactic History. 

Tersh has developed almost a hatred for Sylar, though he keeps himself civil around Sylar and his students. What if the council found out their star-pupil-turned-teacher suffered form dark thoughts? It wouldn't end well for Tersh. 

Despite not being able to teach the younger students how to defend themselves without the vaunted lightsabers, Tersh has elected to teach several promising students the art of martial arts.

Tersh has mastered a rare force tecnique somewhat akin to Burst of Speed. However, instead of accelerrating movement speed, it allows the user to fight much more quickly. (In essence, a Haste Effect)

*Note: Tersh is a Jedi Guardian/Force Warrior.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I'm going to bow out of this one...it looks like you have plenty of interest in your game as it is. Thanks!


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Whew, hope I made the deadline...  FYI anything in here that needs edited to fit the campaign is fine with me

Nor Darrak

One of the newest additions to the academy, Nor has tied to avoid the codist/experimentalist debate as much as possible.  Although, even a quick examination of his methods and attitudes reveals that he is an experimentalist by nature.  This might have been enough to earn a 'no vote' from the codist faculty but for three points.  First, he does not mind taking on the 'odd' or 'problem' students generally keeping their antics mostly out of sight and mind of the more dignified instructors.  Second, he does have a rather decrepit appearing small ship which he is usually happy to use for shuttling students and instructors around the system on the infrequent times it is needed.  And, third because Nor is genuinely likeable guy who does not let many things rile him up nor try to upset others.  Thus, he was a relatively better choice than whomever else those experimentalists would try to nominate next - if the selection committee passed Nor by to fill the slot.

As stated, Nor is mildly experimentalist by nature.  He is all for planning for long range things such as training.  But to him that implies each plan must be adopted to fit the student to assure the best outcomes (boy'oh, now is there is teacher talk or what?).   His experimentation ends with dark side though.  Here he is wary to delve deep into such lore, as he does not trust Sith path.  And, he won't teach it to his pupils (especially his pupils, whom are all a bit of misfits!) at all, as he feels they are not ready to make the judgement about the the costs of following this path. 

Nor tends to break the mold on propriety though, even in these more relaxed times.  Oddly for a Jedi and a self professed ship tech-geek, he actually likes socializing and indulging a fair bit.  He is not adverse to drink, parties or practical jokes.  And, is quite fond of the opposite sex as well.  Needless to say rumor swirls around his behavior at times, although it is usually proven to be nothing more than exaggerration.  Still, some of the more far out rumors include that he won his ship by gambling and boozing for three straight days.  That he is the father of more than 20 children in the galaxy, some of whom were with women not even of the same species!  And, that he is on the run from the law/debts/ex wives/jilted lovers (you choose) and so is here teaching, waiting until the heat dies down.     

Quotes:

He smiles as if telling a joke and says, “Sorry I am late. I met a <X> and we did <Y> and I forgot about the time...”  Where X and Y are obvious fabrications...

“Being good is fine, but being lucky is sometimes better.”


Special ability?:

Ideally, something with luck, like a re-roll skill/ability or some such


Currently Nor has 4 (problem) students:

student 1) A spoiled scion of a famous family who actually tries pretty hard to learn the ways of a jedi - or he would be out regardless of his family's connections. . .  But, whose attitudes end up getting in the way and alienating others as often as not.  

student 2) A shy force user whose mastery of the force has been much slower than his/her fellows, with the associated feelings of insecurity and lack of confidence building inside themselves

student 3) A pessimist who is very bright, but has both a bit of a sarcastic mouth and philosophical bent

student 4) A strong force user, but someone who rarely thinks ahead about what they are doing and sometimes make situations worse because of it


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 7, 2006)

Bob - I think that's a neat concept, and I'd like to see it fleshed out a bit more.  In particular, I'm interested in what Sylara's position is in the Codist/Experimentalist debate.  

Sylara was trained as a codist, however he is an experimentalist. Meaning that Sylara will only use his light sabre as a weapon, yet he has an affinity with weapons of all types. In order to make sure that his students are well rounded and prepared for anything he will teach each student any weapon that they show prowess with.

 Also, what's Sylara's motivation?  I mean, why does he consider the diplomatic approach so important?

Sylara truly believes that all problems can be resolved with mediation (even though he's terrible at it) as such Sylara is actually a pacifist. He has no desire to respond to a situation with violence, although because the force has so decided that is what he is good at.

This often times puts Sylara at odds with his own powers and who he truly is. There is a constant struggle to "turn the other cheek" and talk a situation down, even though deep down inside Sylara knows that it will come to blows. Sylara still grudgingly accepts his talents and powers as the man at arms, but will only fall back on them as a last resort.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 8, 2006)

I want to take a moment to say that I've very pleased with all of the character concepts you guys have put together for me.  I'm quite excited about this game.

I'm going to need a bit of time to think over things and make some plans.  I'll post again in the morning with some more information.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 9, 2006)

*Phase Two!*

Okay, it looks like we're ready to get started!

I had been looking for six players.  I've ended up with seven people who are interested.  On the one hand, I could reject one person, but that would be quite difficult--I do enjoy all of these concepts, and each of you seem articulate and well-written.  On the other hand, I could simply expand the game a bit to allow for seven players, and this seems like the best possible choice to me.

So assuming all of you are still interested, you're all in!  Let's move on to phase two! (of course, if you're no longer interested, just let me know).

Phase Two will be character creation.  We'll take the concepts that you've posted her, give them a through fleshing out, and work up some stats.  Any of the Star Wars d20 books are fair game for use (I particularly endorse the use of _Alien Anthology_ and the _Player's Guide_).  As mentioned before, you'll each have 30 points to spent on your attributes, and 10 levels with which to build your character.  The normal rules restricting Jedi multi-classing are waived.  And for starting credits, we'll use 4,000 (this is for your character's personal effects only--your lightsabers, of course, are free, as is any equipment you might reasonably be expected to have as part of your role at the Academy).  If you have any further questions about character creation details, please let me know.

I'd like for everyone to post their first draft characters here; once I've had a chance to nitpick each of them we'll create a Rogue's Gallery and move them there.  A note, though: this game will be quite skill-based, so I suggest discussing amongst yourselves which skills each of you are planning to take, so that there will not be a great deal of overlap.  I've made some suggestions below, but these are merely my initial thoughts--feel free to go you own direction.

*Characters:*
*Sylara*, Jedi man-at-arms (Human?)
*Tolark Baylinbari*, Researcher of the Force (Human?)
*Jodan*, Quick-witted doublesaber master (Human)
*Xual*, Disciplined Teacher prone to Frenzy (Human?)
*Malon Tyren*, Graceful Weapon Master (Human; Jedi Guardian 5 / Jedi Weapon Master 5)
*Tersh Nebuar*, Young Martial Artist (Echani; Jedi Guardian/Force Warrior)
*Nor Darrak*, Lucky Jedi Scoundrel (Human?)​

My Suggestions, Ideas, and Comments
(I've put each of these in SBlocks to save space, but there are no spoilers contained.  Feel free to take a look at the information for each of the characters).

*allpowerfulbob*:[SBLOCK]I think I'm starting to get a good handle on Sylara.  I'm particularly interested in the Tersh/Sylara conflict.  I wonder if Sylara has even noticed that Tersh bears a grudge against him.  Is Sylara just as bad at "reading" people as he is at working with them?  Or is he in fact vry good at understanding other people's emotions, but just not any good at knowing how to deal with those feelings?

I'm not sure what sort of special power to give to Sylara.  Some sort of combat ability, perhaps?  Some sort of force aura (perhaps not fully under his control) that confuses the people around him?  Maybe something that alters their emotions?

As for skills, I suggest that Sylara actually have three or four ranks in diplomacy, but that he have a fairly low Charisma (he's tried his best how to learn how to deal with people, but his natural disinclination in that area has always hindered him).  Other Charisma-based skills are probably not so important to this concept.  For other skills, I suggest Craft (weaponmaking), Demolitions, Knowledge (Tactics) and Profession (Teacher).  And you didn't say if Sylara is going to be human or not.  If not, may I suggest Kel Dor?[/SBLOCK]

*pallandrome*:[SBLOCK]Tolark is supposed to be a loner, but I don't want him to be too much of a loner.  I'd like it if he has managed to develop some sort of friendship with one of the other teachers.  I suspect that Tersh, who teaches Galactic History, might have at least a fair working relationship with Tolark, given the latter's remarkable spread of knowledge (as a side note, there's a feat in the _Player's Guide_ that gives an ability that's essentially just like bardic knowledge--I feel this might be an excellent feat for Tolark).

You've suggested that Tolark have the special ability to sense unusually strong concentrations of the Force, possibly even from tremendous distances.  While I think that this is an excellent power, I'm afraid it might not be too useful (and might be better represented through very high ranks in the "See Force" skill).  Might I instead suggest a power related to Tolark's 'grey side' philosophy?  I'm thinking of a power that allows him to 'null' the force temporarily, cancelling out an opponent's use of the Force or making a highly Force-concentrated area safe to traverse.  It would be skill-based, and probably require a standard action to perform.  Of course, if you have a different idea, please let me know.  This is just a suggestion.

As for skills, I think that Tolark would do well to take ranks in Appraise, Climb, Disable Device, Escape Artist and Survival.  Also, I'm not sure if you wanted to be human or not, but if you're interested in being a non-human, I would suggest Cerean.[/SBLOCK]

*Torillan*:[SBLOCK]Jodan's mysterious past leaves him something of a blank slate.  We know that he can be aggressive, that he is sill fairly young, that he is quick-witted, and that he has a strong interest in the double-bladed lightsaber.  Beyond that, we know little, and while I'm not too worried about the character's past, I would like to know more about his present.  Specifically, I'm interested in knowing what sort of subject Jodan might teach at the Academy.  Or could he be something of a teacher-student, perhaps an assistant to Sylara?  What sort of things has Jodan studied beyond combat?  Perhaps Jodan has an unusual skill that one wouldn't necessacarily associate with a Jedi master--maybe he's got prodigal music talent, or he's a whiz with computers and droids?  Alternately, maybe Jodan's missing past has made him a master of telepathy and empathy (his constant devling into his own mind has given him the ability to understand the minds of others even better).

I think that Jodan and Nor Darrak might get along well.  They might share some similar interests.

I'm not quite sure just yet what I want to do with Jodan's special power.  Maybe some sort of unique style focused on using the doublesaber?  But should it be something offensive or defensive?

As for skills, I'm not quite sure what to suggest for Jodan.  It might be helpful if he takes Computer Use and Repair, since I don't see any of the other characters taking much interest in those skills.  But then again, I'm not sure if that really fits your concept.  What do you think?[/SBLOCK]

*Drowned Hero*:[SBLOCK]Xual is described as being the quiet type, but I don't want him to be _too_ quiet.  It seems that he values discipline and silence, because they help him keep his more destructive emotions in check.  Maybe, then, he uses telepathy more often than speaking.  Maybe he's even taken a vow of silence, and _only_ uses telepathy to communicate.  I can see Xual's focus on silence and discipline as being his job at the academy--he could be a teacher of meditation.

I think that Xual and Sylara might be fairly good friends.  Sylara, bad at small talk, would appreciate a companion who doesn't care about conversation all that much.  Xual might consider himself a Codist, in which case he may also get along with Tolark (the only other Codist in this group).

As for Xual's frenzy, there is a Force Rage feat that would work well for this.  I think that to make it special, we'll say that Xual can use the feat without gaining a dark side point.  In fact, just the opposite!  Because Xual stores up his negative emotions and uses that power to fuel his frenzy, it makes sense that it would actually use up dark side points (so he must essentially 'spend' a dark side point to activate the frenzy).  To make things more interesting, we might say that if Xual gets too many dark side points he loses control and _has_ to fly into a frenzy.  What do you think?

I'd suggest that Xual have a fairly high Wisdom and plenty of ranks in Wisdom based skills (such as Sense Motive, Listen & Spot, and Treat Injury).  It might also make sense to give him some of the healing Force powers.  Oh, and if you haven't picked a race yet, consider the Zabrak.[/SBLOCK]

*Master Tyren*:[SBLOCK]I am starting to see Tyren as a stern teacher who is something of a perfectionist: he demands the best not only from his students but from himself as well.  Do you think that's an accurate viewpoint?  How much of Tyren's attitude comes from his own apprenticeship with Goshen Nii?  You note that Tyren is quiet and easy to get along with, but that he places a high importance on respect.  Which of the other professors does Tyren have any level of respect for?  Jodan's master of his chosen weapon might come lose to Tyren's mastery of his--does this inspire rivalry or respect between the two of them?

What if Tyren's lightsaber teachings are actually something seperate from his main duties at the Academy (perhaps something that he does almost secretly, on the side).  If that's the case, then what subject or course do you think that Tersh would have been chosen to teach?  Where do his other strengths lie?

I don't know what sort of special power to develop for Tyren.  Perhaps a special lightsaber form, a unique technique that only Tyren and Goshen every mastered?  Do you have some ideas, perhaps?

For skills, I suggest Intimidate, Profession (Teacher), Slight of Hand (for weapon tricks),  and Tumble.[/SBLOCK]

*Paper_Bard*:[SBLOCK]Tersh is a neat character.  His reliance on his own body as a weapon rather than the lightsaber other jedi prefer is both a strength and a weakness.  I see him as being very stubborn once he's chosen a course of action, completely devoted to his beliefs and ideals.  I really like the grudge you introduced between Tersh and Sylara.  Are there any other professors Tersh has an issue with?  Or are there any with whom he has managed to develop a sense of comradery?

I like your idea for the speed power that you suggest, although I think there should be a per round vitality cost (probably 4 per round).  Such a technique, while powerful, is also quite draining.  As for the benefits of the power, how about one extra attack when making a full attack, a +1 bonus to attacks and a +1 dodge bonus to defense and reflex saving throws (essentially the same as 'haste')?

Do you think that Hide and Move Silently would make sense for Tersh?  And, of course, you'll want to have some ranks in Knowledge (History).[/SBLOCK]

*Fenris2*:[SBLOCK]Nor Darrak is going to be a good character for this group to have.  I can see him shaking things up, bringing a different perspective to this bunch of mostly straightlaced professors.  If possible, I'd like him to be quick to challenge others, and especially to call out people who might otherwise be silent, to bring out ideas that might not otherwise be heard.  As a teacher, Nor seems to be the sort of person who sees the value in what others overlook.

I also like that you made Nor a pilot (the group needed one).  Feel free to come up with whatever sorts of details you might wish to include about Nor's ship--assume that the ship comes free and does not count against his starting credits.

What do you think Nor teaches at the academy?  He might actually teach basic piloting, which would be neat.  Alternately, perhaps he teaches some sort of "Remedial Force Use" class for students who are having a hard time with their Jedi studies.

As for the luck power that you suggest, how about this: Nor has exceptional timing, always able to find exactly the right moment to act.  In game terms, this means that Nor's player can choose (rather than roll randomly) exactly which spot in the initiative order Nor will act in.  I think that perhaps 8 vitality would be a reasonable cost for this.  What do you think?  Do you have any other ideas (I had a tough time coming up with a good 'luck' power)? 

Nor should have both Pilot and Astrogate, but I also think that Gather Information and Bluff would both befit him.  Gamble might make sense.  And May I also suggest just a rank or two in Entertain (Comedy)?  Human would be a fine race for this character, but don't feel limited--consider being a Rodian or a Bothan.[/SBLOCK]

I'm out of time, but I'll post again tomorrow with some guidelines for the way I'd like you to create the student NPCs.  In brief, what Fenris2 did was just about perfect--there's only one or two more details I'd need.  But now I need to try and get a little sleep!  I look forward to reading more about your characters.

Oh, if you need help with character stats and such (perhaps because you do not have a copy of the rulebook handy) just send me an e-mail and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 9, 2006)

*I like it*

I like the observations that you made about Tyren. I think that Tyren would have the most respect for Tersh and Jodan for their dedication to their weapons of choice. Tyren does respect all of his peers at the academy though, so far. 

I think that your idea for Tyren's weapon teachings being secret is a great idea. Tyren will have a single student who he meets outside of the academy grounds at night to train them. It would be even better if it seemed scandalous (more so) if his single student was a human female; though his intentions would be purely focused on passing on his art. Tyren would do his best to keep this a secret, so that only the select can learn his art.  

At the academy Tyren will teach alien languages and cultures. He speaks many languages and has taken the Knowledge: Alien Species skill. 

As for his power, I'm really not sure what he should have either ... Tyren's special style focuses heavily on defense, waiting for the perfect moment to strike. Maybe his power could have something to do with waiting his opponent out, or possibly some defense booster. Just an idea.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 9, 2006)

Heh, I knew I forgot to include something, I am actually Cerean. I was counting on having three primary students, one of them being my Padawan learner.

Tolark Baylinbari (Scout 2/Jedi Consular 7/Jedi Master 1)

Treela Toliana (Twilek Famale, Jedi Consular 5) - My Padawan, Tweela was something of a ditz when she first began her education with me. She trusted too much to her natural physical acuity and personal charm, and more than once she found herself in over her head, in between a rock and a hard place, or just generally in trouble. In the last few years, she has calmed down immensely, however, and spends most of her time debating ancient sith philosophical standings with me, when she isn't training with her two blue lightsabres. She still needs to learn to look before she leaps sometimes, but she knows almost as much about jedi and sith lore as I do, and she is utterly loyal to her friends, which I value highly.

Hale Bopptar (Human Male, Jedi Guardian 5) - When Hale first came to learn with me, I honestly thought he might have been harboring feelings for Tweela. A tall, robust young man, Hale spends most of his time practicing his bladework from what I can tell. His only other interest of note seems to be, of all things, cataloging. He has the physique of a warrior, but the heart of a librarian, and since I have one of the more extensive collections of old dusty tomes and datafiles he came to me to learn about them. While his constant rearrangement of my references is occasionally aggrivating, he can always seems to find everything, and since the systems he uses are fairly intuitive, I usually can too.

Gimto leepto (Rodian Male, Tech Specialist 3/Jedi Counselor 2) - Gimto is an odd one. He is always lagging behind in his training with the force, because his interests lie in another direction. Gimto is facinated by computer and security systems. He is new to our little study group, and largely only comes around when we are discussing the ancient complexes that I sometimes take the students to. Even then, he's only ever interested in playing with whatever computerized gadgetry we might find. Still, he's a bright lad, with a quick wit and friendly sense of humor, who can take care of himself. I'm hoping he might pick up a thing or two from Tweela about applying himself to the study of the force, so I encourage him to join us on our outings.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Yay Nor!  Yay PCs!  Yay for 4 misfit students, oh the fun you will provide. . . muhahahaha  ;-)

I will start looking into it.  Hopefully, I get some time this weekend.  But, many finals need made and waaaay too much homework graded from lazy-last-minute-submitting students.  lol


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 9, 2006)

Tolark Baylinbari (Scout 2/Jedi Consular 7/Jedi Master 1)
Age:34 Height:1.6 meters Weight:62 kilos Eyes:Radiant Green Hair:Brown 
Tolark is a short, thin man, with piercing green eyes and a short, well combed brown beard. He keeps his crown freshly shaven. Tolark tends to walk slowly, speak softly, and is impeccably polite. At the academy, he is almost never seen with his lightsaber lit, even on the practice grounds. 

Read/Write/Speak Basic, Cerean, and Sith
Str 10 +0
Dex 10 +0
Con 12 +1
Wis 20 +5
Int 18 +4
Cha 10 +0

VP:58
Defense:20 (10 +10 defense bonus +0 dex)
FP: 13 (10 from level, 1 from Force Sensitive, 2 from Lightsaber Construction)
Rep: +3

BAB: +7/+2   Fort= +7 (+6 +1con)
MAB: +7/+2   Ref= +5 (+5 +0dex)
RAB: +7/+2   Will= +12 (+7 +5wis)

Climb   5= 5 ranks + 0 str
Jump   5= 5 ranks + 0 str
Listen  10= 5 ranks + 5 wis
Spot   10= 5 ranks + 5 wis
Search   9= 5 ranks + 4 int
Survival   10= 5 ranks + 5 wis
Swim   5= 5 ranks + 0 str
Knowledge (Jedi Lore)   14= 9 ranks + 4 int
Knowledge (Sith Lore)   11= 7 ranks + 4 int
Knowledge (Archaeology)   12= 8 ranks + 4 int
Craft (lightsaber)   10= 6 ranks + 4 int
Treat Injury   12= 7 ranks + 5 wis
Profession (teacher)   13= 8 ranks + 5 wis
See Force   20= 13 ranks + 5 wis + 2 feat
Far Seeing   18= 13 ranks + 5 wis
Enhance Senses   8= 1 rank + 5 wisdom + 2 feat
Force Strike   5= 1 rank + 4 int
Heal Another   10= 5 rank + 5 wis
Move Object   17= 13 rank + 4 int
Telepathy   6= 1 rank + 5 wis
Heal Self   1= 1 rank + 0 cha

Feats/Special abilities...
Endurance
Force Sensitive
Exotic WP (lightsaber)
WGP (Blaster Pistols)
WP (Simple Weapons)
Alter
Control
Sense
Aware
Force Mastery
Dissipate Energy
Force Flight
Force Whirlwind
Force Mind
Increased Force Strike Damage (Jedi Master)
Trailblazing (Scout)
Deflect (defense +1)
Deflect (attack -4)
Deflext (extend defense and attack)

Lightsaber (Constructed by Tolark)
3d8 +8/+3


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 9, 2006)

I got a question about our special force powers. Do me need to expend a feat to have it, or is it given automatically to us?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 9, 2006)

I like what you siad about Tersh. However, he is not the sneaky type. He is actually very blunt. Preferring to resolve the problem immediately and without anyone else's help. He is smart enough, however, to know when to keep his trap shut. (This is why he hasn't said anything to Tersh, though his obvious cold shoulder attitude is a dead give away that there is a chip on his shoulder. Due to his inability to teach combat, he has thrown himself into history, attempting to find solace in the deeds of the past, lest he think too much about the deeds of the present. 
He keeps physucally fit at all times, even going so far as doing stretches and minor warm-ups between classes. 
One more thing about Tersh before I make the stats. In actuality, he is neither codist nor experimentalist. He cares little for the debate, finding valid points in both sides. He beleives certian core things (martial arts being one of them) should be taught to all, but then they should be allowed to learn at their own pace what they will. 
"History has taught us that when me change our grip, wether by tightening or loosening, that which we hold dear slips away." -Tersh Nebuar
He doesn't really relate to many of the teachers, keeping rather indifferent to all but Sylara.
There is one teacher, however, whom he beleives to be a possible friend: Tolark Baylinbari. Though he hasn't actually forged a formal friendship with the Scholarly Cerean, he believes him to be kindred spirit.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tersh Nebuar*

Alrighty then. Here's his stats as they stand. You may alter as need be.

Hair: Silver-sheened white
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Light Pink
Height: 1.925 metres (Essentially 6'3)
Weight: 89 Kgs (196 lbs)
Homeworld: Unkown (Doesn't remember)
Gender: Male 
Age: 28
Race: Human (Echani)

Tersh Nebuar: Male Human Jedi Guardian 4/Force Warrior 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense +23 / +24 when hasted  (+6 class, +3 Dex,+2 Defensive Martial Arts); Spd 10 m; VP/WP 97/14; Atk+17/+12 melee (3d4+2d6+5/17-20, Unarmed) or Atk+18/+18/+13 melee (3d4+2d6+5/17-20, Unarmed) (Hasted) ; SQ Defensive roll (reduce wound to vitality damage), Deflect (attack -4), Deflect (defense +1), Increase unarmed damage +2d6, Uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to Defense); SV Fort +11, Ref +12 (+13 while dasted), Will +5; SZ M; FP 11; Rep 3; Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10, Challenge Code E.


Skills: Balance +8, Climb +5, Jump +9, Knowledge (history) +14, Tumble +16.


Force Skills: Battlemind +15, Enhance Ability +15, Heal Self +13.


Equipment: MC+3 Combat Gloves (+3 to hit), Jedi Robe, History Holocron, Historical Documents, Datapad (For teaching assistance), Commlink, Blaster Pistol with two extra energy packs


Credits: 1600


Feats: Advanced Martial Arts, Alter, Cleave, Control, Defensive Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Force Sensitive, Improved Martial Arts, Martial Arts, Power Attack, Sense, Weapon Focus (Unarmed), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons)


Force Feats: Alter, Control, Sense, Burst of Speed (Knight Feat)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 10, 2006)

*Xual Qert - Jedi*

Thanks for including me 

I was thinking about the character and im going to pick up some of your advice.
It has been some time since i last played star wars and the new edition is new for me. Not that is so different from what i remember but im a bit rusty in the corners in making a proper character. I find it a challenge to even make him lvl 10.

In the description of Jedi Guardian at 7ht level they graduate from Padawan, so lvl 7 is a must for me as i want to have my own padawans running as i please  It would be consistent with the character role. 
But from there im lost in choice of class, i want him multiclassed. Since the character has his rage thing i tend to think that soldier would be a good option maybe 2 lvl's, and a lvl in Jedi Consular. 




*Gm Only:* So far. This post will be edited.
 [sblock] Maybe, then, he uses telepathy more often than speaking. Maybe he's even taken a vow of silence, and only uses telepathy to communicate. ---> I like this very much. Inclusive i would like that you allow me that i migh be a languague in code. Not the developed sentence but a more short strike of idea that i plant in their heads, thats for the imediate emotion of what  the character feels like in a emergency their would sence that i beleieve to be danger and maybe in what direction it comes from. I see lots of roleplay oportunities in that. The usal conversation, as in a trivial setting i can write as normal.

I can see Xual's focus on silence and discipline as being his job at the academy--he could be a teacher of meditation.---> Ok. Seems a good idea.

I think that Xual and Sylara might be fairly good friends. Sylara, bad at small talk, would appreciate a companion who doesn't care about conversation all that much. Xual might consider himself a Codist, in which case he may also get along with Tolark (the only other Codist in this group). ---> Great i will edit the Background including this idea.

As for Xual's frenzy, there is a Force Rage feat that would work well for this. I think that to make it special, we'll say that Xual can use the feat without gaining a dark side point. In fact, just the opposite! --> Thanks I will note in character the +1 light side point when using rage.

Because Xual stores up his negative emotions and uses that power to fuel his frenzy, it makes sense that it would actually use up dark side points (so he must essentially 'spend' a dark side point to activate the frenzy). To make things more interesting, we might say that if Xual gets too many dark side points he loses control and has to fly into a frenzy. What do you think? ---> very intresting. I dont remember quiet how the dark points works. Please fill me in on this.

I'd suggest that Xual have a fairly high Wisdom and plenty of ranks in Wisdom based skills (such as Sense Motive, Listen & Spot, and Treat Injury). It might also make sense to give him some of the healing Force powers. ---> I will try to fullfill this.

Oh, and if you haven't picked a race yet, consider the Zabrak. I like more the Duros race for the +2 int. I want him to be skilled. I got a looong list of skills


Xual is a Duros

+2 dex +2 int -2 str -2 con
Spacer Feat lvl 1 bonus


```
[B]Name:[/B] Xual
[B]Class:[/B] Jedi Guardian 7/Soldier 2 /Jedi Guardian 1
[B]Race:[/B] Duros
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N/chaotic
[B]Deity:[/B] ---


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=769531 
[color= red]After racial stats and lvl 4 lvl 8 bonus [/color]
[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] X        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] XX'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +X        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]             5    +X          +X
[B]Ref:[/B]              5    +X          +X
[B]Will:[/B]             4    +X          +X


B]Languages:[/B] XXXX

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
--> giardian
Force Training, deflect (def +1)
Force Training, deflect (attack -4)
force training
Increase lightsaber damage (3d8)
defelct (extended defense and atack)
jedi knight
->soldier 
starting feats
bonus feat
-> consular
force training

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Duros:
Spacer --> +2 on all Astrogate check and pilot check
Jedi Guardian:
Exotic Weapon Proiciency 
Force Sensitive
Weapon group P (blaster pistol)
Weapon group P (simple weapons)
Control
Rage 
Sense ---> Enhance senses, far, see force, telepathy.
Soldier:
Weapon group P (heavy  weapons)
Weapon group P (vibro weapons)
Weapon group P (blaster rifles weapons)
Ambidexterity 
Jedi Consular:
Alter -> Afect mind, drain energy, force grip, force lightning, force strike, heal another, move object


[B]Skill Points:[/B] As for Jedi Counsular (6x 3int)x4=    52 points + 9x(6+3int) = 52 + 108 = 160 Skill points


[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
force defense XXXX                       X    +X          +X
force stealth XXXX                       X    +X          +X
heal self      XXXX                       X    +X          +X
Enhance senses XXXX                       X    +X          +X
fear XXXX                       X    +X          +X
see force XXXX                       X    +X          +X
telepathy XXXX                       X    +X          +X
Afect mind XXXX                       X    +X          +X
drain energy XXXX                       X    +X          +X
force grip XXXX                       X    +X          +X
force lightning XXXX                       X    +X          +X
force strike XXXX                       X    +X          +X
heal another XXXX                       X    +X          +X
move object XXXX                       X    +X          +X
-*-
astrogate XXXX                       X    +X          +2
balanse  XXXX                       X    +X          +X
bluff XXXX                       X    +X          +X
climb XXXX                       X    +X          +X
computer XXXX                       X    +X          +X
craft* XXXX                       X    +X          +X
demolitions XXXX                       X    +X          +X
diplomacy XXXX                       X    +X          +X
gather information XXXX                       X    +X          +X
intimidate XXXX                       X    +X          +X
jump XXXX                       X    +X          +X
knowledge XXXX                       X    +X          +X
pilot                            XXXX                       X    +X          +2
profession*            XXXX                       X    +X          +X
read/write language XXXX                       X    +X          +X
repair XXXX                       X    +X          +X
sense motive XXXX                       X    +X          +X
speak language XXXX                       X    +X          +X
treat injury XXXX                       X    +X          +X
tumble XXXX                       X    +X          +X










[/sblock]

One last thing does it exist a Star Wars Character sheet in bits and bytes?
```


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 10, 2006)

Everything is coming together well, and these characters are looking good.  I have several more comments, and I have noted some of the questions you've had for me.  I'm going to take a bit to digest everything and I'll post my answers soon.

But for now I wanted to discuss the students.  To make the Academy more vibrant and interesting, I wanted it to be full of a number of different students.  To give you more control over the game setting, and to bring fresh and interesting new ideas into the mix, I wanted to have my players come up with the concepts for the students.

So I'd like each of you to come up with a few student NPCs for me to use.  *pallandrome* and *Fenris2* have both done good jobs with this.  All I'm looking for are a couple of sentences, just enough of a description to give me a little hook to work with.  Four students should be fine, but you can do up to six if you're feeling inspired.  And although class and statistic information aren't important, race and name are.  (If you need help with names, check out this excellent name generator: http://www.dimfuture.net/starwars/random/generate.php )

A word about students and the Academy: This story takes place fairly early in the history of the Jedi.  In these days, the Jedi Council wasn't yet the governing body that it would later become.  Most Jedi were unafiliated with any larger organization, simple wandering knights making their way through the galaxy and trying to do some good.  Although the wandering Jedi would often take on apprentices, they could usually only handle one or two at a time.  If they encountered other people with the potential to use the Force, they usually arranged to send those people away to one of the rare few places of learning such as Navieon Academy.

So almost any type of student might be studying at Navieon.  Most are young, but a wide variety of ages are represented, from smiling young children to precocious preteens to surly teenagers.  And just about every sort of alien race can be found at Naveion--including many as yet unknown to the galaxy at large.

In essence, feel free to be creative with your ideas for the students.  Oh, and don't feel as though they have to be "your" students or attached in some way to your character--they can just be any random student who attends the academy.  Feel free to create connections and relationships if you wish, but you aren't obligated to.

One last note: one of the students you create should be someone who is very new to the academy (having arrived no more than a few weeks ago).  The reason for this will become a bit more clear once the game gets started.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to answer a couple of questions now, and get to the meatier ones tomorrow.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> One last thing does it exist a Star Wars Character sheet in bits and bytes?




Hmm...I'm sorry, but I don't know.  Can anyone else shed some light on this?  If you're just looking for a blank character sheet to download, there's one here (in pdf format): http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/downloads

But if you're looking for a website that stores Star Wars character sheet records on-line (like the RPG Profiler does for D&D characters) I have to admit that I don't know of one.  I was just planning on posting the characters here in simple text format, as they do in threads like this: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=181597



			
				Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> I got a question about our special force powers. Do me need to expend a feat to have it, or is it given automatically to us?




The special powers are "free"--that is, you don't have to use up your skill points or feat slots to get them.  Most of them will be considered extra bonus feats, but if it seems that a particular power would work better as a skill, then we'll assume your character has that skill for free at the maximum possible rank.  I'm thinking that Tersh's haste ability would be a feat (let's call it Force Haste).



			
				Master Tyren said:
			
		

> As for his power, I'm really not sure what he should have either ... Tyren's special style focuses heavily on defense, waiting for the perfect moment to strike. Maybe his power could have something to do with waiting his opponent out, or possibly some defense booster. Just an idea.




I'm still mulling this one over, but here's my first rough idea: for every round in which Tyren watches his chosen opponent and does not attack (and manages to avoid all incoming attacks) he gains a cumulative +1 to attacks and damage for the remainder of the encounter against that opponent.  This seems like an interesting power, but I wonder if it takes too long to really come into effect.  Perhaps a cumulative +2 would be better, or even a multiplying +1 (+1, +2, +4, +8, +16--sixteen should be the cap, I think).  I'd say that 4 vitality to activate this stance seems like a fair cost.

More comments and answers tomorrow!


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 10, 2006)

Malon Tyren, Human (Jedi Guardian 5 / Jedi Weapon Master 5)
Age: 28 Height: 5' 10" Weight: 180 lbs Eyes: Brown Hair: Brown, tied back in a small knot

Read / Write / Speak: Basic, Bothan, Cerean, Duro, Enchani, Kel Dor, Twi'Lek, Zabrak

STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2)

VP: 75 / WP: 14
Defense: 21 / 27 (Class Bonus +8, DEX bonus +3, Deflect +2, Knight Defense +4)
FP: 13 (Assuming I haven't used any, or gained any extra)
Reputation: 4

BAB +10      Fort: +9 (7 base + 2 CON)
MAB +10      Ref: +10 (7 base + 3 DEX)
RAB +13      Will: +7   (6 base + 1 WIS)

Skills                 Ranks   +       Ability Mod    =     Total

Balance                 5      +              3               =     8
Bluff                     5          +           2     =              7
Climb                    5            +         0       =            5
Computer Use        1              +       2         =          3
Craft: Lightsaber    3                +     2           =        5
Intimidate              5                 +    2            =       7
Jump                     5                  +   0             =      5
K: Jedi Lore             2                   + 2               =    4
K: Alien Species       6        +            2                 =  8
Profession: Teacher  6          +          1                   =7
Read/Write              5                   -                   -
Speak Language       5                    -                   -
Tumble                   6           +         3     =              9

Affect Mind              2            +        2      =             4
Battle Mind              8              +       2       =           10
Empathy                  1               +      1        =           2
Enhance Ability         5                 +    2          =         7
Enhance Senses        1                  +   1           =        2
Far Seeing                1                   +  1            =       2
Force Stealth            3       +              2              =     5
Force Strike              3         +            2                =   5
Friendship                 1           +          2                  = 3
Heal Another             5             +        1           =        6
Heal Self                  5               +       2            =       7
Move Object              5                +     2              =     7
See Force                 1                  +   1                =    2
Telepathy                 1                    +  1                 =  2

Feats and Special Abilities:

Deflect (+2 Defense), Deflect ( -3 Attack), Increased Damage x 3, Superior Weapon Focus (Lightsaber), Weapon Specialization (Lightsaber), Force Sensetive, Alter, Control, Sense, Burst of Speed, Lightsaber Defense, Knight Defense, Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Prof. (Lightsaber), Improved Critical (Lightsaber), Martial Arts, Weapon Finesse (Lightsaber), Weapon Group Prof. (Blaster Pistol, Simple, Blaster Rifle, Vibro) Weapon Focus (Lightsaber)

Lightsaber (Construted by Malon Tyren) Color: Silver
Attack Bonus: +15/+10, Damage: 5D8+2, Critical: 17-20/X2

Vibro-Ax
Attack Bonus: +10, +5, Damage: 2D10, Critical: X2

Blaster Rifle
Attack Bonus: +13/+8, Damage: 3D8, Critical: 19-20/X2

Special: Devastating Strike - Tyren must declare that he is using this ability before rolling to hit. If the attack is sucessful, the maximum amount of damage is delt. The first use of this ability in a given day requires 10 VP for the first use, then double for the second use (20 VP), and double again for each use there-after (40 VP, then 80VP, etc.)

Gear: All-Temp Cloak, Aquata Breather, Breath Mask, ComLink, DataPad, Backpack, Waterskin

Credits: 1,500

EDIT: Changed deflect defense and attack to +2 and -3 respectivly from +1 and -4.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 10, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Perhaps a cumulative +2 would be better, or even a multiplying +1 (+1, +2, +4, +8, +16--sixteen should be the cap, I think).  I'd say that 4 vitality to activate this stance seems like a fair cost.




I had thought of something like this as well. It could work, but I agree that it would take a long time. That might not be so bad though, Tyren doesn't want anyone else to learn his art (except those he deems as "worthy") so he would only use it in times of dire need.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 10, 2006)

Can I still join? I even have a great concept! Please?!

btw, check here for a character sheet

http://tomshut.de/rpg/swsheet.html


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 10, 2006)

Lantis said:
			
		

> Can I still join? I even have a great concept! Please?!




Well, it would be rude of me not to hear you out.  Go ahead and post what you've got and I'll take a look at it.  I don't see any reason why we might not fit one more in, eh?


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 10, 2006)

*Master Sylara Musashi*

Sylara, Kel Dor (Jedi Guardian 9 / Jedi Master 1)
Age: 32  Height: 6' 1"  Weight: 175 lbs Eyes: Concealed Hair: None

Sylara wears the traditional brown clothing of a Jedi Master, light and loose fitting. He wears both of his light sabres off of his left hip, the long light sabre on top and the short sabre on the bottom. Sylara has taken on the other duties of facilities maintenance on top of being man-at-arms and the facility quartermaster. 

Read / Write / Speak: Basic, Kel Dor

STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 8 (-1)

VP: 64 / WP: 15
Defense: 29 / 31 (Class Bonus +8, DEX bonus +5, Knight Defense +2, Lightsaber Defense +2, two weapon defense +2) / (Deflect +2)
FP: 12
Reputation: 4

BAB +10/+5 
MAB +11/+6
RAB +15/+10

Fort: +8 (7 base + 1 CON)
Ref: +12 (7 base + 5 DEX)
Will: +8 (6 base + 2 WIS)

Skills
(Ranks + Ability Mod = Total)
Diplomacy: 3 (3-1) = 2
Craft (weapon making): 5 (5+1) = 6
Demolitions: 2 (2+1) = 3
Knowledge (tactics): 4 (4+1) = 5
Profession (teacher): 4 (4+2) = 6
Climb: 4 (4+1) = 5
Jump: 4 (4+1) = 5
Move Object: 3 (3+1) 4
Affect Mind:  3 (3-1) 2
Battlemind: 5 (5+1) 6
Force Defense: 5 (5-1) 4
Heal Self: 3 (3-1) = 2
Friendship: 4 (4-1) 3
Enhance Ability: 4 (4+1) = 5
Heal Another: 3 (3+2) = 5
See Force: 6 (6+2) = 8

Equipment:
Light Sabre (3d8+1)
Short Light Sabre (2d8+1)
Breath Mask

Feats:
EWP (Lightsabre)
Force-sensitive
WGP (vibro weapons)
WGP (simple weapons)
Deflect (def +2 atk -4)
Weapon Finesse
Alter
Control
Sense
Two Weapon Defense (+2)
lightsabre defense
Kinight Defense
Toughness
Force Secret (battlemind)


----------



## allpowerfulbob (Dec 11, 2006)

*Sylara's Students*

1.	Sol Reegient – Human Male 5 years old. Sol is one of the newest students at the academy. He is a tad bit shy, nervous and homesick. Being the youngest son of a large family of 15 he was the only one to show afinity for the force, and was quickly adopted by the jedi order. He has fallen under the wing of Aayla who mothers him a bit more than she should.
2.	Bri Tochiki – Duros Male 10 years old, Padawan learner, Level 1 Jedi Guardian. Bri has shown a great deal of aptitude with droids around the galaxy. The order has quickly seen how his knowledge could prove useful as droids become more common place everywhere. Sylara has taken special interest in how to combat droids and spends extra time with Bri learning and teaching on the side.
3.	Jett Ktrame – Cerean Male 13 years old. Padawan learner, level 2 Jedi Consular. Jett is a very bookish student and spends a great deal of time in the library studying many different subjects. Unfortunately this has caused him to fall behind in his martial training and Jett’s master (don’t know who this should be I’ll let Chris decide) has asked Sylara to spend some extra time with him drilling in sabre techniques.
4.	Sevrina Orailus – Kel Dor Female 8 years old. Sevrina is probably Sylara’s favorite student aside from Aayla. Being Kel Dor, Sevrina reminds Sylara a great deal of his past and his youngest sister before he left to become a jedi. Sevrina shows a great deal of skill with the vibro axe, but is still decent with her light sabre.
5.	Siri Demona – Echani Female 9 years old. Siri is probably the most promising of all of Sylara’s students at the moment. Unfortunately she has a flair for the melo-dramatic fighting styles that she has seen in the movies. When these techniques do not work out for her she looses her patience and flies into a rage. Sylara is spending considerable time with her in order to better teach her meditation and to feel the flow of the force in any combat situation.
6.	Aayla Youngblood – Human Female 15 years old. Sylara’s Padawan Learner, level 4 Jedi Guardian. Aayala has shown a great deal of Sylara’s skill and affinity with weapons of all types. Many a day Aayala can be found right along side of Sylara drilling the students relentlessly in their sword forms. The only down fall that Sylara sees in Aayala is her poor abilitie to feel the force while in combat, if she were to open herself up further to the force she would be truly terifying in combat. Sylara has planned an extended training session with Aayla and perhaps Jett on Masu to see if he can increase their skills and their physical strength and endurance.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 11, 2006)

Alright, here's some students for you. 
Also, on anohter note, Tersh is very interested in Siri Demona, hoping to teach her a bit of the fighting from her homeworld. He is somewhat angry that Sylara appears to be teaching her lightsaber techniques, and no martial arts for which her people are known. "That's not the Echani way!" He often says.

Magus Irimore: Male Codru-Ji, twelve years old.
Somewhat of a rebellious student, Magus finds himself utterly bored by History. Being stuck in Tersh's class, who takes History very seriously, is next to torture for him. Tersh hopes that Magus will sign up for his 'special' class, imagining how amazing a four-armed martial artist might be. To his intense frustration, however, Magus appears to be enthralled with Sylara's teaching, using four lightsabers quite skillfully. He does not like Tersh in the slightest.

Verena Tochiki: Female Human, 15 years old.
Considered by many to be the teacher's pet, Verena is Tersh's top History student. She is also one of his most promising martial arts students as well. She rarely uses her lightsaber, exemplifying Tersh's teachings. Some rather rude students have remarked on her closeness with Tersh, though there is no proof to back these accusations up, Tersh does little to hush them. It is assumed that when she reaches 16, Tersh will take her as his padawan. (Note: Tersh has not taken a padawan learner yet, as he is waiting for the right person.)

Zeth Thek: Male Rodian, 5 years old.
Zeth is a new student to the academy, having been here only two months. He was taken form a tribe of savage Rodians, where he was considered a divine emmisarry. His mother had capitilized this, proclaming herself Chieftess to better train the young shaman. A wandering Jedi had found the lad and taken him to the academy. It is rumored that he had to slay the child's very mother, who cared more aobut her own power than the child's safety. Zeth is a rather quiet lad, who mostly amuses himself by capturing little critters on the academy grounds. Tersh has no direct link with the child, though he has met him several times outside the academy, usually grasping some unlucky critter much to hardly.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 11, 2006)

So, I have a question about Move Object.

How many objects at once can be moved? I couldn't find anything referencing such a feat, but it's obviously possible according to all the source material. I figured each additional object beyond the first would act like a multiplier to the weight of the heaviest object, starting with x4. Example, 4 50kg rocks would be...

50kg for the first rock
x4 for the second rock
=200kg
x8 for the third rock
=1,600kg
x16 for the fourth rock
=25,600kg

Of course, I have no idea how balanced or unbalanced this might be, I'm just spouting out Ideas. Also, about how difficult would using Move Object to fling an ignited Lightsaber at someone be? How about fighting with it? I've never actually PLAYED the star wars RPG, so I'm hoping someone here with a bit more experience could explain it to me...


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 11, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> So, I have a question about Move Object.
> 
> How many objects at once can be moved? I couldn't find anything referencing such a feat, but it's obviously possible according to all the source material. I figured each additional object beyond the first would act like a multiplier to the weight of the heaviest object, starting with x4. Example, 4 50kg rocks would be...
> 
> ...





Whelp I am close to in the same boat. Not having played since the early days of WEG version - loooooong ago.  But I digress.

I am looking at move object myself

Move object is a full round action if used to attack (fling) someone or grab something held, they get a save.   You need something like split force feat (in hero's guide or jedi source book afiak) to get multiple guys for a lot of vp cost.  Although, I suppose you could fling/drop one baddie into/onto another to get a two-fer-one.

To use a lightsaber via move object you need a feat called kinetic combat in uh...  hero's guide I think.  Its a full round action, and gives 1 attack/rnd at our level although it builds quickly after that.

You might want to try the force whirlwind feat with move object, it is at least an area attack using moved objects all ready to go, with a 50m range too.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 11, 2006)

I already have force whirlwind. I'll HAVE to look at those other two. Especially since I pretty much can't fight for crap on my own. Of course, if worse comes to worse, I can always just drop a starfighter on the baddies, but I'd like something of a less...horrifically destructive option.

EDIT: Indeed, upon further investigation, I would like to trade in (at GMs Option of course) Dissipate Energy and Force Mind for Split Force and Kinetic Combat. My main combat weapon will still be a heavy blaster that's stuck on the "stun" setting. Or throwing a starfighter at them. Depends on how much they need a good squishing.

SECOND EDIT: I'll also be needing to switch force flight for that bardic knowledge esque feat you discribed. Unfortunately, I lack a players handbook. As for my teaching duties, perhaps I'd be a good professor of moving crap with your mind. Just a thought.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay, Here is Nor so far.  Still need to do his ship and update his estudiantes. . .

Question) Do the various Jedi Defelct abilites stack.  So defense +1 stacks with another defense +1?

[sblock="char stuff"]

Basics:

Name: Nor Darak
Race:  Human
Class:  Scoundrel 2, Jedi Gaurdian 5, Jedi Weapon Master 3
System: ?
Sex:    Male 
Age:    27
Height: 1.75 meters (5'9")
Weight: 73 kilos (165 lbs)
Eyes:   Blue
Hair:   Brown
Rep:    +3
FP:     11 (+10 from levels, +1 from Force Sensitive)

Appearance: Nor is a relatively short, thin human with dark wavy hair and a ready grin framed by his mustasche and goatee.
Most people almost instantly want to smile at him when you engage him in conversation.  He dresses in nice quality black clothing
and carries his lightsaber (gold colored blade) at his side.


Combat:

VP:      81 / 81 
WP:      16
Defense: 21 (+10 base, +9 defense bonus, +2 dex)
         23 vs 'blasters' with defelect and can redirect at -3
Init:    +2

BAB: +9/+4    Fort:  +9 (+6 base, +3 Con)
MAB: +11/+6   Ref:  +12 (+9 base, +2 Dex)
RAB: +11/+6   Will:  +7 (+5 base, +2 Wis)

Lightsaber +11/+11/+6 or +13/+8 for 4d8-1, crit: 19-20/x2

favorite maneuver: Disarm at (+AB, +4 Improved Disarm, +4 Large Weapon), follow w/ Force Mastery free action of Move Object (2 vp) to get weapon = Lol!


Stats:

Str:  8 (-1) 0 pts
Int: 14 (+2) 6 pts
Wis: 15 (+2) 8 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 6 pts
Con: 16 (+3) 6 pts
Cha: 12 (+1) 4 pts


Skills:

Basic Skills

Computer Usage       +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Int
Diplomacy	     +10 =  9 Ranks + 1 Cha
Entertain: Comedy     +5 =  4 Ranks + 1 Cha
Gambling              +5 =  4 Ranks + 1 Cha
Hide                 +17 =  5 Ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Suit
Move Silently	     +13 =  1 Ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Suit
Search                +2 =  0 Ranks + 2 Int
Sense Motive	      +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Wis
Spot                  +2 =  0 Ranks + 2 Wis
Tumble                +8 =  6 Ranks + 2 Dex

Langauges:

Read/Write/Speak: Basic, Sith, Binary

Force Skills

Affect Mind          +14 = 13 Ranks + 1 Cha
Battle Mind          +12 =  9 Ranks + 3 Con
Move Object          +14 = 12 Ranks + 2 Int
Heal Other           +10 =  9 Ranks + 1 Cha
Heal Self             +3 =  1 Ranks + 2 Wis

Ship Skills

Astrogate            +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Int
Pilot                +15 = 13 Ranks + 2 Dex
Repair                +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Int


Special Abilities:

Deflect: Defence +2
Deflect: Attack -3 
Increase Light Saber Damage +2d8 
Illict Goods
Lucky: 1/day
Weapon Mastery: Rapid Strike


Feats:

Force

Alter
Control
Disipate Energy
Force Mastery
Force Sensitive
Sense (1st Level Jedi Guardian)

Combat

Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Lightsaber
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Great Lightsaber
Expertise
Improved Disarm
Weapon Finese
Weapon Focus: Light Saber
Weapon Group: Blaster Pistols
Weapon Group: Simple Weapons

Other

Starship Operation - Space Transport


Equipment & Wealth

Dual Phase Lightsaber

Aratech R82 Jump Boots
  4 spare fuel packs

Aliexie/Kronbing Stealth Suit
  Modified: +1 less dex penalty
  Personalized: looks like clothing

Naboo Technologies Secure-A3 Comlink
  50km, encryptable DC 35

Culcanis MicroInstruments Tagger

Vidgraph Peer Macrobinoculers
  Dark vision, low ligth vision, spot -1/8 meters
  moutable on hood for stealth suit

Credits: 300

[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, defense bonuses stack. If they didn't, then prestige classes for Jedi would make no sense.
Move object is a skill, and the rules for such are in the skill description. Note: There has been some errata on this, and I am not referring to the revised errata, but the stuff based off of the third movie. You can find it on the Wizards website.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 12, 2006)

Im sorry but it seems im not capable of follow this rhythm. I was thinking on working more on this character in a couple of days, say thuesday-friday. 
Please tell me if its ok i use a bit more time then the rest. RL sucks atm.


----------



## Torillan (Dec 12, 2006)

*Bowing out*

Since I'm still working on the character, and there are several excellent characters posted already, I'll bow out of this one.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Space ship weapons*

okay, I am toying around with my frist space ship design...

I see weapon damage listed with multiples after it, like 4d10x2 or 4d10x5

so what does the x? stand for?

A crit multiplier?  Take base damage less DR and then multiply (ouchie!), other???


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 12, 2006)

Those aren't crit multipliers. They're the total damage you do. Your roll 4D10 and multiply the result by 2. When you have ships with a thousand HP, you need lots of damage.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, getting hit by turbo-lasers is pretty much instantly fatal to anyone. So it's base times multiplier, minus DR.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 12, 2006)

I just wanted to make a few comments and attempt to answer a few questions that have popped up.  If I've missed anything, please let me know.

Also, thanks are due to *Paper_Bard* and *Fenris2* for helping to resolve rules questions.  Thank you, guys.



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Yeah, getting hit by turbo-lasers is pretty much instantly fatal to anyone.




In general, however, they don't figure into personal combat all that much.  I've yet to see the character who's figured out how to shoulder mount one of those things.



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> Since I'm still working on the character, and there are several excellent characters posted already, I'll bow out of this one. Thanks for the opportunity!




I understand.  I may still use Jodan as a background NPC, if you don't mind (it never hurts to have a few more people filling out the Academy's ranks)



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Im sorry but it seems im not capable of follow this rhythm. I was thinking on working more on this character in a couple of days, say thuesday-friday.
> Please tell me if its ok i use a bit more time then the rest. RL sucks atm.




Take your time, man.  I'd rather things be neat and well polished than rushed and messy.  I'm going to extend my deadline for getting the game started--no need to rush anyone, and I'd rather see finished and fully detailed characters.  At the moment, I'm thinking that next Monday (the 18th), will be when I'll try and get things started, although I'm willing to wait until everyone is ready.

Other notes for Drowned Hero:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Inclusive i would like that you allow me that i migh be a languague in code. Not the developed sentence but a more short strike of idea that i plant in their heads, thats for the imediate emotion of what the character feels like in a emergency their would sence that i beleieve to be danger and maybe in what direction it comes from. I see lots of roleplay oportunities in that. The usal conversation, as in a trivial setting i can write as normal.



I think that should work just fine.  Perhaps he's more of an abstract thinker, used to being inside his own head so much that he doesn't really think in terms of language anymore, but just in ideas, emotions, and concepts.  I may want to have you write a couple of examples of what converstion with Xual would be like, just so I can get more of a sense for it.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Thanks I will note in character the +1 light side point when using rage.



Sorry for the confusion.  I actually meant that instead of _gaining_ a dark side point for using rage, he would _lose_ a dark side point, not gain a light side point.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> very intresting. I dont remember quiet how the dark points works. Please fill me in on this.



Whenever your character does something out of anger, or uses a power from the dark side of the force, they gain a dark side point.  As they gain more and more dark side points, they have a chance of becoming corrupted, which can lower their physical stats.  If you have the rulebook (revised edition), the rules for dark side points are on page 181.  Also, note that although your rage special ability causes you to lose one dark side point, you can also potentially gain more dark side points if you commit evil acts while in rage (such as killing helpless students, torturing opponents, etc).
[/SBLOCK]


			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Indeed, upon further investigation, I would like to trade in (at GMs Option of course) Dissipate Energy and Force Mind for Split Force and Kinetic Combat. My main combat weapon will still be a heavy blaster that's stuck on the "stun" setting. Or throwing a starfighter at them. Depends on how much they need a good squishing.




These changes are fine.  I don't plan on sending any rancors against you, so you probably won't need to do a whole lot of spaceship tossing.  Then again, you never know...


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 12, 2006)

It looks like Tolark, Tersh, Tyren, Sylara, and Nor are all finished, with the exception of the "special" force powers for a few of them (and, of course, any last-minute details that any of you might wish to provide).

And I've got students from *Paper_Bard*, *allpowerfulbob*, *pallandrome*, and *Fenris2*.  I still need a list of students from Master Tyren (unless I missed it), and I believe *Fenris2*'s students may still need names.

So the main thing we'll need to do now is hammer out the special force powers for these characters.  I know that Sylara is happy with his defensive power, and Tersh has his Force Haste, but what about the rest of you?  Would you prefer to go with my suggestions, or do you have further ideas?

Speaking of suggestions, I was looking at the Scoundrel's 'Lucky' ability, and thought a neat Force power for Nor might be the ability to spend vitality points to gain extra Luck uses.  What do you think?

I'll be creating a Rogue's Gallery forum quite soon, and I'll post a link in here once it is made.  I'm going to push back the start date for the game to Monday, December 18th, more to give myself more time to prepare than anything else (If *Drowned Hero* isn't ready by then, we can go ahead and start without him, adding Xual into the story later on as he becomes available).


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 12, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Speaking of suggestions, I was looking at the Scoundrel's 'Lucky' ability, and thought a neat Force power for Nor might be the ability to spend vitality points to gain extra Luck uses.  What do you think?




Seems reasonable to me.  As long as its still 1 use/enounter it should not be too much of a pain for you.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay took more of a look at starship designing and had  a few Qs/ observations...

Given we are Jedi and such, casual killing is out, so...

1) A Tractor beam seems cool, but does it prevent the targeted ship from firing?  In the movies they don't fire when snared, but then again, that could also be chalked up to they would have gotten smeared if they did.

2) Ion cannon, should have at least a few. Besides the obvious use fo drivign soemone off w/o killing them, if I put in a droid figther bay and set the droid for minimal damage.  Well, then it could be used for training students.  Students could practice piloting agianst it, or with an ion cannon, shooting at it without blowing it up.  And, the droid could be set to pot shot back just enough to let them know it was alive (DC 15 progrmamign to reduce blasts to minimal).  Used droid figthers are cheap enough it that it would not effect ship price one way or another really.

3) We are pre republic, so what about laws on armaments? Anything outlawed, and thus need hidden?

---

Possible House Rule combat wise.  Having looked at it a bit, the idea of taking DR off before the guns multiplier makes way way much more sense then the alternative.  It hardly changes how capital weapons paste starfighters/transports - if they hit - but it really helps prevent a star destroyer from getting skunked by a few smaller ships. . .  Pretty much as it should be imho.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 13, 2006)

*Milius Nir'ka*

(ok, here is my character concept. Stats are to follow)

Professor Milius Nir'ka

Milius was born to a wealthy family of humans, predictably hailing from the higher levels of Coruscant. Although his father, Merchant Prince Aureleus Nir'ka, was an important business man and government official, he strived to make time for his only son by taking him on business trips and staying very close to him. Milius' mother was one of Aureleus' many lovers. Ultimately, Aureleus cared far more about his son and apparent heir than he did about any of his concubines. As such, he set his many attendants to take care of Milius' every need. Incidentally, Milius really did need around the clock care, as he was always getting intro trouble, though it was not entirely intentional.

From an early age, Milius demonstrated a tremendous curiosity. From the time that he tried to climb down a tree in Kashyyk, to the incident on Vor 5 in which he tried to interrupt the religious proceedings of the local people, Milius was never far from trouble. A number of his servants were chastised for the behavior, but eventually Milius was wrangled in line as the servants began to fear losing sight of him.

It wasn't long before the Jedi had began to communicate with Aureleus about training. It was already fortold that Milius would be especially gifted in more obscure knowledge regarding the force, and the Jedi did all that they could to have the child in their care. It had come down to a well crafted lie, in which Aureleus was told that the Jedi training would be more like a boarding school. Little did the merchant prince know that the tour of duty was an indefinite one. Eventually, Aureleus tried to get his son back, but a number of well placed words and revealed evidence soon brought Aureleus' business empire down on itself. He slowly recovered, but no longer did he have either the resources to track his son down, or the political clout to make demands of the Jedi Council.

Milius himself was largely unaware of his father's absence, though troubled dreams of his happy childhood haunt him to this day. So far, he knows very little of his heritage, and would be rather surprised to find such a thing out. Aureleus himself is still looking.

During his formative years at the academy, Milius did poorly in his combat training, and was often in trouble for neglecting his excercise. On an average day, he would hide away in the libraries during excercise time, and learned as much as he possibly could. It wasn't long before he was given over as a padawan to one of the Jedi Librarians, Rhea Ohwan, with whom he shared a great rapport.

It was as if Milius had finally found his niche in life. His hunger for knowledge was unending, and there he was, in one of the largest libraries in the galaxy. Before long, he had already mastered a number of mundane subjects, and was himself a living catalogue for a sizeable portion of the Academy Library. Although he had wanted to live in the library until the end of his days, his superiors, Rhea included, had worried about his relative seclusion. Getting close to his adulthood, he had shown no interest in taking a padawan, or even leaving the Jedi Academy. 

Milius had trouble with the concept of traveling like most Jedi did, so a compromise was reached, and he was allowed to teach. He would be allowed to stay near the libraries, but he would also have to do a great deal of teaching, and interacting with others, which pleased his superiors. Although Milius chaffes at having to teach, he has found that he has a knack for it. Slowly, he is learning to get along with his students. Instead of the dry teaching methods he learned from his collection of books, he is starting to treat his pupils like people, and even caring for them. Not surprisingly, this change has increased the number of troubling dreams he has had.

A disturbing trend as of late has been Milius' curiosity about the Dark Side, and Sith Lore.  Milius has gotten the idea in his head that to combat the enemy, he must learn as much about them as he can. Despite the marked lack of available information on Sith Lore, Milius has taken to purchasing any books he can on the black market, and probably has one of the largest indipendantly owned collections of Sith Lore books on Coruscant. However, much of it is simply silly conjecture, theory, and fiction, which has probably muddled Milius' perception of the Sith. 

In spite of all of this, Milius has gleaned some interesting information. Though the misinformation has saved him from falling into the dark side, he is still at risk, especially as greater powers learn of his deep interest in Sith Lore. Milius is already playing with fire, and only his devotion to his students is keeping him from darkness.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 13, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Possible House Rule combat wise.  Having looked at it a bit, the idea of taking DR off before the guns multiplier makes way way much more sense then the alternative.  It hardly changes how capital weapons paste starfighters/transports - if they hit - but it really helps prevent a star destroyer from getting skunked by a few smaller ships. . .  Pretty much as it should be imho.





This is actually one of the reasons WHY they apply DR afterwards. It gives the little starfighters a reason to exist. Otherwise, there would be no need for large capitol ships to waste space with compliments of fighters, since they would be highly ineffective.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 13, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> This is actually one of the reasons WHY they apply DR afterwards. It gives the little starfighters a reason to exist. Otherwise, there would be no need for large capitol ships to waste space with compliments of fighters, since they would be highly ineffective.




No, not really, at least based on my understadning of starwars space combat which could be flawed.  Here are some numbers...

Imperial II star destroyer  145,000,000 credits
Defense: a mighty 12

250 shields
730 hull
30  DR

X-Wing T65XC4  200,000 credits
Defense: 22 

50  shields
150 hull
5   DR


X-wing vs Destroyer: DR afterward
AB +14  10d10x2  (55-0)  *2 = 110 - 30 = 80 dmg so 13 hits = buh bye star destroyer
AB +16  7d10x2   (38.5-0)*2 =  77 - 30 = 47 dmg so  21 hits = buh-bye star destroyer

X-Wing vs Destroyer: DR before multiplier
AB +14  10d10x2  (55-30)  *2 = 50  - 0 = 50  dmg so    20 hits = buh-bye star destroyer
AB +16  7d10x2   (38.5-30)*2 = 17  - 0 = 17  dmg so    59 hits = buh-bye star destroyer


What do we see in the revison?  What we should IMO.  

Even the best shipboard starfighter lasers are not a good choice vs a goliath like the star destroyer.  But missiles and torpedos continue to do well which they should, since that is their role.

This works because of the play the dice versus multipler gives us with the current weapon damage ratings...


That said the star destroyer is still a rotten choice by credits, manpower or any measure you care to name
other than damage dealt.  Essentially capital ships appear to be giant eggshells covered in weapons.  A hack fix would be say to give capital ships get 2x listed shield and hull, not perfect but should end up with battles a bit more balanced and restore the fear that the mention capital ship should bring... 


Well besides that, and a few other fairly minor anti-abuse changes I can think of, it looks like a really good system that was just not playtested throughly for balance, at least to me.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 13, 2006)

Ahh, I forgot about that. They released a bunch of errata for space combat. most importantly, they upped the DR on all the big ships.



> Imperial Star Destroyer stat block: Change DR to 60, change Initiative to -8 (-8 size), change Maximum Speed in Space to Attack (6 squares/action), and change Point laser cannons attack bonus to +14 (+0 size, +2 crew, +8 fire control, +4 battery fire). Replace turbolaser range modifiers entry with "Maximum Range: Long." Replace ion cannons range modifiers entry with "Maximum Range: Medium." Replace point laser cannons range modifiers entry with "Maximum Range: Point Blank."




It changes the situation significantly, IMO. Essentially, double the DR for every ship in the book.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 13, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Ahh, I forgot about that. They released a bunch of errata for space combat. most importantly, they upped the DR on all the big ships.
> 
> 
> 
> It changes the situation significantly, IMO. Essentially, double the DR for every ship in the book.




hmm, better, but not as good as the when to apply dr HR as that solves capital ship on capitol ship issues as well, they will kill each other reeeal fast otherwise...

Where can one find these updates btw?  wizards did not seem to have any errata for starships of the galaxy?


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 13, 2006)

While I agree, it would speed things up, I think that was largely the intent. A lot of the decisions the developers made were geared towards speeding up the game. That being said, if one were to want longer, more epic sized battles, house ruling a DR before Multiplier change is quite sensible.

All the errata I found was from the wizards site. For some of it, you actually have to read through the Jedi Counseling column, which is kinda interesting. The stuff in the column is oficial errata, but it's so disorganized, it's sort of a crapshoot if a GM is actually going to use it or not.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 13, 2006)

On another note, the errata is especially cool because it makes force strike actually useful. First, it adds (for an increased vitality cost) the ability to actually shove someone with force strike (the classic "force push" power). Also, it makes force push not give a darkside point, making it more in line with Jedi's using it all over the place. 

But yeah, some sort of general "force strengthening/nullification" area of effect thing might be nice. It would probably equate to lowering or raising the result of other force power uses. For example, DC 10 raises or lowers other uses of the force originating from force users in that area by 5, DC 15 = +/-7, DC 20= +/-10, so forth and so on. Vitality cost perhaps to determine the length of time the effect remains active. 4vp for 10 rounds, 16vp for an hour, 64vp for a day, with perhaps an option to spend force points to make the effect permanant for a small area. Give it a 10 round casting time to limit it from being abused in combat (wouldn't be of much use against force users anyway, as they would be getting just as much more powerful as you were. more so if they managed to force push you out of the area). Whaddaya think?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 14, 2006)

*Some more about Xual.*

Xual Qert - Jedi 

The storie of his past he dont talk much about, sometimes he understands that his meet with the force was in selfdefense and sure moraly nobody could blame him. He sometimes asked himself if the dark side had a grip on him, he had a inner fear to deal with. 

His life was now dedicated to the academy, altrough the corridors he was not reconized by anyone, for a Jedi to be he was quite anonym. Just some few students ever asked him to tutor them, and less got to be his padawan. Four students he had. A female Bith named Tisiliun, a male Cerean named Roo-Tol, a male Besalisk named Rutsken and Noovitk a female Rodian the most eager after learning and the youngest of the padawans.

Gm: [sblock]coming back to the students[/sblock]

Tisiliun had appeared at the academy not to long ago, maybe a 4 months, for some strange reason she was admitted at age five, way past the usual. She had come to Xual one moth ago when he was crossing the lobby from the silence room to the library. She asked if she could learn from him. He agreed if she could sit at the front stairs of the academy for more then two weeks without drinking water more then twice a day. Starting straight away. Tisiliun wound herself a spot behind one of the many statues that was on the way up the stairs sat down and did her time sitting on the hard rock. 
On her 15th day Xual came to her and reached her food and drink telling her that she was now allowed to attend his lessons. 

Xual Was one of the assigned teacher of meditation. He tried to pass trough that meditation had a opposite of frenzy and that frenzy could be used in a good way. but to  learn to frenzy you had to know to meditate you where allways as good in frenzy as you where at meditation.

One of the last days of the month three years into his training as a padawan Xual had understood the sacrifice he had to do to gain the concentration and focus hes master had  tried to teach him.
It was not that he didn't like to talk, he jut felt it right to not waste energy in talking and trying to communicate verbally what he thought. He ta vow of silence that day, and by need learned how to telepathy to communicate with his master and friends. Many time you would sense what Xual meant and sometime he planted the actual words accompanied with a hint of his feelings.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 14, 2006)

Jillian Cairne - Human, Jedi Guardian 4 - Jillian is Tyren's padawan learner. She is 16 years old, has long blonde hair and blue eyes, she is tall and athletically built. She is very bright and, she is also a fierce fighter. In addition to her normal duties, Tyren is training her his secret style of lightsaber fighting. This extra training takes place at night and outside of the normal training grounds, so she is fairly good at sneaking in and out of places. Because of her late training she tends to be less alert in the mornings compared to her peers. She knows that the art she is learning is secert and does not speak of her additional training. Tyren knows that she may be caught one day, so he has instructed her that if it ever happens to tell them that she was going to see Tyren and not give them a resaon why; she is to then allow Tyren to explain. Jillian is advancing very well in her training and is actually on the verge of creating her own lightsaber.

Tai and Rai Arnon - Human, Jedi Guardians 1 - Tai and Rai are identical twin brothers. They have short brown hair, dark eyes, and dark complecions. They are 9 years old and have started their training as Guardians. They are very alike in intrests, and enjoy eating, relaxing, exercising, and training to fight. Though they are polite, and have good demeanors, they can be pretty roudy, and don't care for studying at all; in fact, they have been caught skipping some of their classes to go strech out under a tree. 

Kyra Vernt - Kel Dor - Kaira is a pretty average 6 year old. She has yet to show any special affinity for the force, but she was found at a young age and has been training at the academy for two years now. When outside her circle of friends she is quite shy.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 14, 2006)

After looking at a couple of the other characters I see that Tyren's strongest advantage that he can put out. Maybe his power should be something the D+D weapon master's Ki Damage: You can do full damage with a weapon once per day, but you must declare that you are using the power before rolling to hit (and maybe some vitality cost). In Tyren's case he would do 42 points of damage with a hit. I think that this would be more useful then waiting through rounds of combat (Even though that was a good idea too). Would this be okay for Tyren's power?


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it just me, or are almost all of our padawan learners female? I wonder what that might say about us? WACKY.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm.... Good point. Maybe it's something about our (the players) male fantasies. Now if any of you are female... it could either be really freaky... or just an odd motherly attitude. Either way, roleplay is a way for us to express our fantasies. Let's just be a little subtle eh? (Yes I'm Canadian. We say eh and we damn well like it! We do not say 'talk a'boot' it. And we do not live in igloos)


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 15, 2006)

(On the other hand, there is no gravity in in canadia, as everyone knows, and people must hang onto the trees. I read it on the internet, so it *must* be true.)


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, with the deadline fast approaching here is Nor and crew

[sblock="Revised Nor Darak"]
Basics:

Name:   Nor Darak
Race:   Human
Class:  Scoundrel 2, Jedi Gaurdian 5, Jedi Weapon Master 3
System: ?
Sex:    Male 
Age:    27
Height: 1.75 meters (5'9")
Weight: 73 kilos (165 lbs)
Eyes:   Blue
Hair:   Brown
Rep:    +3
FP:     11 (+10 from levels, +2 constructed own lightsaber, +1 from Force Sensitive)

Appearance: Nor is a relatively short, thin human with dark wavy hair and a ready grin framed by his mustasche and goatee.
Most people almost instantly want to smile at him when you engage him in conversation.  He dresses in nice quality black clothing
and carries his lightsaber (gold colored blade) at his side.


Combat:

VP:      70 / 70 
WP:      14
Defense: 21 (+10 base, +9 defense bonus, +2 dex)
         23 vs 'blasters' with defelect and can redirect at -3
Init:    +2

BAB: +9/+4    Fort:  +9 (+6 base, +3 Con)
MAB: +11/+6   Ref:  +12 (+9 base, +2 Dex)
RAB: +11/+6   Will:  +7 (+5 base, +2 Wis)

Lightsaber +11/+11/+6 or +13/+8 for 4d8-1, crit: 19-20/x2

favorite maneuver: Disarm at (+AB, +4 Improved Disarm, +4 Large Weapon), follow w/ Force Mastery free action of Move Object (2 vp) to get weapon = Lol!


Stats:

Str:  8 (-1) 0 pts
Int: 14 (+2) 6 pts
Wis: 15 (+2) 6 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 6 pts
Con: 15 (+2) 6 pts
Cha: 14 (+2) 6 pts


Skills:

Basic Skills

Computer Usage       +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Int
Craft: Lightsaber     +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Int
Diplomacy	     +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Cha
Entertain: Comedy     +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Cha
Gambling              +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Cha
Hide                 +17 =  5 Ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Suit
Move Silently	     +13 =  1 Ranks + 2 Dex + 10 Suit
Search                +2 =  0 Ranks + 2 Int
Sense Motive	      +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Wis
Spot                  +2 =  0 Ranks + 2 Wis
Tumble                +8 =  6 Ranks + 2 Dex

Langauges:

Read/Write/Speak: Basic, Sith, Binary

Force Skills

Affect Mind          +15 = 13 Ranks + 2 Cha
Battle Mind          +12 =  9 Ranks + 3 Con
Move Object          +15 = 13 Ranks + 2 Int
Heal Other           +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Cha
Heal Self             +5 =  1 Ranks + 2 Wis +2 Attuned

Ship Skills

Astrogate            +10 =  8 Ranks + 2 Int
Pilot                +15 = 13 Ranks + 2 Dex
Repair                +5 =  3 Ranks + 2 Int


Special Abilities:

Deflect: Defence +2
Deflect: Attack -3 
Increase Light Saber Damage +2d8 
Illict Goods
Lucky: 1/day
Weapon Mastery: Rapid Strike


Feats:

Force

Alter
Attuned
Control
Force Mastery
Force Sensitive
Sense (1st Level Jedi Guardian)

Combat

Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Lightsaber
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Great Lightsaber
Expertise
Improved Disarm
Weapon Finese
Weapon Focus: Light Saber
Weapon Group: Blaster Pistols
Weapon Group: Simple Weapons

Other

Starship Operation - Star Fighter, in this case "War Pig"


Equipment & Wealth

Dual Phase Lightsaber

Aratech R82 Jump Boots
  4 spare fuel packs

Aliexie/Kronbing Stealth Suit
  Modified: +1 less dex penalty
  Personalized: looks like clothing

Naboo Technologies Secure-A3 Comlink
  50km, encryptable DC 35

Culcanis MicroInstruments Tagger

Vidgraph Peer Macrobinoculers
  Dark vision, low ligth vision, spot -1/8 meters
  moutable on hood for stealth suit

Credits: 300
[/sblock]

[sblock="4 Students"]
Derryl Vandenboom II. Noble 1/Jedi Guardian 4.  A 14 year old male Adarian student of the force.  Derryl is the spoiled scion of a famous family.
He actually tries pretty hard to learn the ways of a Jedi - or he would be out regardless of his family's connections. . .  
But, his attitudes end up getting in the way and alienating others as often as not.  Like a cat, he seems to likes Nor a lot for some reason, even though Nor is not exactly partial to him.
None the less, Derryl is on Nor's short list for padawan, figuring him a good candidate for a fixer' upper as it where. 

Threesa Reed.  Jedi Councilor 3.  A shy 13 year old female human force user whose mastery of the force has been slower than that of her fellows.
This has produced some feelings of insecurity and lack of confidence inside herself.  She is crushing fierce on Nor, but has it under control most of the time.  
Nor has (obviously) not returned the feelings although he has gone along giving her extra piloting lessons when he can.  She not only has an aptitude, but 
he also hopes that it will break the insecurity bubble.  Nor has an eye on her as one of two leading candidates for his Padawan learner, but only if she can get over that crush first.     

Roos Feldmith.  Jedi Councilor 5.  A 15 year old human and a born pessimist.  Roos is very, very bright, but has both a bit of a sarcastic mouth and philosophical bent.  
Nor sees a lot of potential in Roos as well, as he does with all 'his' of students when you get right down to it.  IF his attitude and motivation changed a bit he would be fine.  
Then again, that is Nor talking, someone who is not exactly a traditional Jedi of any sort.     

Vassa. Jedi Guardian 4.  A strong 11 year old female Farghul force user and recent arrival.  Vassa is someone who rarely thinks ahead about what she is doing, and sometimes makes situations worse because of it.
Nor hopes that some patients an common sense will work its way into her head, but beyond that she will probably make a fine Jedi some day assuming she does not go off and get herself (or someone else) killed before then.
Given all that, at this time he does not see himself taking her on as a Padawan learner as others need his attention more.

[/sblock]

[sblock="Nor's Ship: War Pig"]
Space Ship: Designed as per Starships of the Galaxy

Nor's Ship - War Pig

Description:

War Pig is a 60' long solid, but decrepit appearing star fighter that is almost big enough to be a transport.  However, looks can be decieving, as War Pig is actually immaculatly kept and maintained with the outer appearance purposely kept in line with a lightly armed tramp inorder to reduce unwanted attention.    

Visually, imagine a reversed twin tailed manataray with the two rigid "tails" sticking straight out parallel to the sides of the ray's main body.  The Ion engines would be where the "mouth" would be and crew quarters are along either "tail" with a cockpit on the right "tail".  Cargo is stored in the center "belly" area, ahead of the engines, and loaded from a ramp that descends from beneath the "belly" area.

The only visible armarment consists of a ion cannon turrets mounted on the outside leading edge of both tails and one on top near the engnes; all to give them near 360 dgreee fire arc.  The remaining main gun is concealed and Nor has kept that a secret. 

Crew accomidations include a rather spacious lounge/galley and cockpit along one "tail" along with two sets of facilites.  THe other tail has two small double state rooms with facilites at either end and 8 medium sized "coffin"  births between them.    


Stat Block:

Class: Starfighter, Cost: 398,500, Size: Tiny (20m long), Initiative: +4 (+2 size, +2 crew), Crew: 1 (Nor), Passengers: 15, Cargo Capacity: 47 tons, Consumables: 2 weeks,
Hyperdrive: 2x, Backup Hyperdrive: 12x, Maximum Speed: Ramming (10), Maneuver: +20 (+2 size, +3 thrusters, -2 armor, +1 settings, +15 crew), Defense: 27 (+10 base, +5 armor, +2 size)
Shield Points: 120, Hull Points: 150, DR: 10
  Weapon: TurboQuad Laser, Fire Arc: Turret, Attack Bonus: +15 (+2 size, +4 targeting, +9 Nor) , Damage: 6d10x5, Range Modifiers: P 0, S 0, M -2, L -4
  Weapon: Ion Cannon, Fire Arc: Turret, Attack Bonus: +13 (+2 size, +2 targeting, +9 Nor) , Damage: Special, Range Modifiers: P 0, S 0, M -2, L -4

Star Ships of the Galaxy Build Info:

Type: Star Fighter
Size: Tiny		  1 pt		+2 size mod    DR 10   Armor 15 (10 base, + 5 Armored)
Automation: Crew 1	 10 pt
Life Support: 16 Total	  4 pt
Stowage 47 Tons		  5 pt
Consumbles: 2 weeks	  4 pt
Hyperdrive: x2		  7 pt
Backup Hyperdrive: 12x	  1 pt
Ion Engines: Ramming	 12 pt		Maneuverability: Avg +2 (-2 armor, +3 maneuvering thrusters, +1 Inertial settings)  Speed: Ramming 10 (9 engines, +1 MC Ion drives)
Shields: 120		 10 pt      
Super Structure: 150	  5 pt
Weapons Suite: 32	  9 pt

Options:

Maneuvering Thrusters                     32,000  +3 piloting, 1 ton storage 
Armor				         100,000  -2 piloting, +5 Defense, DR 10
MC Ion Engines			          20,000  +1 Speed
2/3 Q ship Treatment       6 pt           30,000  concelealed: cargo hold, 2 droid fighter bays, main gun
Inertial Dampers Set Low                          +1 Piloting, failed roll = d4 VP/WP damage to crew/passengers
Subspace Transciever                       3,000  

Weapons:

1x Turret 1x TurboQuadLaser               20,000  6d10x5, +4 targeting computer, modified: -5 autofire penalty, 20 firm points, concealed
3x Turret 1x Ion Cannon                   11,250  -2 Ionize on up to medium sized targets, +2 targeting computer, modified: long range, 4 firm points each              
2x Droid Starfighter bays                         1 ton each storage each                

Droids

1x Used Droid Star Fighter                 5,000  Wayne, quirk: gets easily lost, mod: beam weapons have alt trigger set to 1d10x2 for training purposes
1x Used R2 Astromech Droid                 2,250  Timone, quirk: thinks he is smarter than most living beings

Other:

1 Pot Bellied Pig                      Priceless  "Captain" Pumba, Nor's pet, "runs" ship

Costs:

Point cost               74 pt           175,000
Options cost                             223,500
Total:                                   398,500

[/sblock]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 17, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> (On the other hand, there is no gravity in in canadia, as everyone knows, and people must hang onto the trees. I read it on the internet, so it *must* be true.)



 Oh Gosh! I couldn't stop laughing after this one. Anyway, when is this thing gonna get on? Do we have a date? And if we do, could someone remind me as I don't like backchecking posts?


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Oh Gosh! I couldn't stop laughing after this one. Anyway, when is this thing gonna get on? Do we have a date? And if we do, could someone remind me as I don't like backchecking posts?





I believe around the 18th...


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 17, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> I believe around the 18th...




That is correct!  Tomorrow afternoon, when I return home from work, I shall open the offical story thread (I'll post a link here when I do).

I've set up a rogue's gallery thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183177  I'd like everyone to re-post their characters there, so I'll have all the information in one easy-to-reach spot.  Also, please re-post the information about your students (right after your character information) so I have have that organized and accessable as well.  I've already made a list of the students, but as you'll see it's a heavily edited and biased one...

You'll note that the intorduction to and parts of the rogue's gallery thread are written from the perspective of a historian investigating the lives of your characters from a long, long time after the events of the story that we're about to tell.  From her point of view, things seem very grim indeed--but keep in mind that she's just a historian and prone to mistakes.  And no Jedi's fate is set in stone...


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 17, 2006)

Just a question and a comment ...

Are we considered the highest level masters at this academy? Or do we answer to a higher level of Jedi? If so, how many? who are they? is it very important? Just wondering.

Also, I didn't realize that the Defense +1 abilities stacked, therefore, I need to make a correction to Tyren's Defense score.

Hehe, I also didn't realize that the Deflect (Attack) ability stacked, lol, therefore I gotta change the sheet again, sorry.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 18, 2006)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> Just a question and a comment ...
> 
> Are we considered the highest level masters at this academy? Or do we answer to a higher level of Jedi? If so, how many? who are they? is it very important? Just wondering.
> 
> Also, I didn't realize that the Defense +1 abilities stacked, therefore, I need to make a correction to Tyren's Defense score.




You are not the the only instructors at the academy, nor are you considered to be "in charage", but you are each considered important and are assumed to take your fair share of responsibility for the day-to-day running of the academy.

The head of the academy is Atharias, an older humanoid who was one of the academy's three original founding members (note that this means he is at least three hundred years old--he keeps his actual age a secret).  There are six other instructors at the academy, all older Jedi.  Although the academy stresses that all the instructors are to be considered an equals, the older instructors tend to recieve more respect and are more often asked to provide advice to Atharias.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 18, 2006)

Master Tyren said:
			
		

> After looking at a couple of the other characters I see that Tyren's strongest advantage that he can put out. Maybe his power should be something the D+D weapon master's Ki Damage: You can do full damage with a weapon once per day, but you must declare that you are using the power before rolling to hit (and maybe some vitality cost). In Tyren's case he would do 42 points of damage with a hit. I think that this would be more useful then waiting through rounds of combat (Even though that was a good idea too). Would this be okay for Tyren's power?




I think that this would be an excellent power, but let's mix it up a bit.  Let's say that the ability is usable any number of times per day, but that the cost becomes greater and greater (since it is quite a drain on Tyren's life force).  The first time Tyren uses the power in a day, it costs him 10 vitality.  The second time doubles that cost, and each subsequent use of the ability doubles the previous cost.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 18, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Droids:
> 
> 1x Used Droid Star Fighter 5,000 Wayne, quirk: gets easily lost, mod: beam weapons have alt trigger set to 1d10x2 for training purposes
> 1x Used R2 Astromech Droid 2,250 _*Timone*_, quirk: thinks he is smarter than most living beings
> ...




Hmm...I see.  May I assume that the droid and the pig are the best of friends?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 18, 2006)

Timone and Pumba? (Bursts out laughing)


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 18, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Hmm...I see.  May I assume that the droid and the pig are the best of friends?




Mostly yes. ;-)   Then again, Pumba is not as bright as Movie Pumba.  And, there are Timone/Pumba issues with Pumba's litterbox, since Nor usualy has Timone clean it and Timone hates mess.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 18, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Mostly yes. ;-)   Then again, Pumba is not as bright as Movie Pumba.  And, there are Timone/Pumba issues with Pumba's litterbox, since Nor usualy has Timone clean it and Timone hates mess.




Plus, as with anyone who has ever had a pet with a litter box well knows, the thing any animal loves most is using a freshly scooped litter box.



Oh, I switched around a few skills, and changed my feats like I had wanted. I picked up a few dark side skills at 1 rank, to reflect that Tolark has studied enough about the Sith and their abilities to use them a bit. The feat that's sort of like Bardic Knowledge is Perfect Memory (1d20 +int+4 to know stuff. DC10 is commonly known stuff, DC30 for forgotten lore, other DCs in between).


----------



## Lantis (Dec 19, 2006)

Milius Nir'Ka
Jedi Consular 3, Jedi Scholar 6, Jedi Master 1

Str:  8
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int: 18
Wis: 15
Cha: 11

Level 4: Cha
Level 8: Wis

Base Attack: +6/+1
Defense: 18 (+4 dodge w/ Lightsaber, 16 flat footed, 12 touch)
WP: 14 VP: 58
Saves-
Fort +6
 Ref +6
Will +9

Reputation: +6
Force Points: 12

Skills: 44 to start, +99
used 93

7+4    Computer Use
7+0    Gather Information
8+4+6  Knowledge: Jedi Lore
4+4+6  KNowledge: World Lore
6+4+6  Knowledge: Biology
8+4+6  Knowledge: Sith
8+4+6  Knowledge: Social Science
8+4+6  Knowledge: History
9+4    Profession: Scholar
5+4    Craft: Lightsaber
6+2    Treat Injury
8+2    Sense Motive
7+0    Diplomacy
4+0    Bluff


Force Skills used 50
5+0  Friendship
5+0  Affect Mind
6+2  See Force
2+2  Enhance Senses
5+4  Move Object
7+0  Inspire
5+2  Telepathy
6+2  Far Seeing
2+0  Force Stealth
5+2  Heal Another
2+0  Heal Self


Feats:
Force Sensitive
Sense
Alter
Control
Exotic WP Lightsaber
WP Blaster Pistols
WP Simple
Human Feat: Heroic Surge
1st Level:  Lightsaber Defense
Consulad 2nd Level: Combat Expertise
3rd Level:  Weapon Finesse Lightsaber
6th Level:  Force Mind
Jedi 7th level: Knight Defense
9th Level:  Knight Mind

Class Features:
Force Secret (Heal Another +1)
Direct +2
+6 to all knowledge checks
Defense + 1
Defense (attack, -4)
Defense (extended defense)

Equipment:
Personal Travel Computer
Pack full of books and journals for note taking
Standard Lightsaber built by Milius
Training Lightsaber, retained from padawan days

edit: changed equipment, as per discussion with GM


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Lantis said:
			
		

> Lightsaber with stun setting




Errr, I'm pretty sure this isn't even _possible_, at least according to the standard rules.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe not in the rules. But I've read of ways of tweaking your lightsaber to only produce a small amount of energy, similar to stun sticks. It still hurts like hell, but at least it won't kill aynone.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are Milius' students.

Student Roster

Thorias Phildune (Human Male, Age 15)- Thorias has always been a troubled teenager with a 
lot on his mind. Although he was taken from his family to join the order at the customary 
young age, he has had many problems adjusting to his surroundings, and is showing signs of 
rebellion against authority. Milius serves as a calming influence, though it seems to have 
galvanized Thorias against other adults whom treat him with far less patience. Thorias' 
behavior mirrors a similar dissatisfaction in Milius' psyche over his seperation from his 
father.

Pa'hu Mor'ia (Qth'alpa Female [near human], Age 14)-  Pa'hu is a ball of energy. She speaks 
out of turn, has trouble following directions, and is decidedly undisciplined. However, she 
is also the most positive of the students, and is always encouraging others. Though her race 
is largely unknown in civilized space, she doesn't let her racial isolation keep her from 
making friends of nearly everyone she has met. Though she has been hard to reign in, she is 
another student who was given to Milius, since he is the new instructor at the academy, and 
few of the other veteran instructors wanted her. (appearance is that of a anthropomorphic 
rodent-like humanoid)

Seitho Hesthin (Iktotchi Male, Age 12)- Seitho is a rather quiet student, even when compared 
to the other students that are under Milius' care. He is Stoic, Calm, Unresponsive, and 
critical, usually speaking only when displeased or annoyed, and usually following orders to 
the t otherwise. He has been the most difficult student for Milius to deal with, as Milius 
doesn't know yet where to even begin.

Meliah Once Born (Togruta Female, Age 9)- Meliah once born is named so because she us an 
orphan. She was taken in by a Jedi when she was found as the sole survivor of a natural 
disaster on her former home world. She shows great signs of creativity and intelligence, but 
is misundertsood by even most of her instructors, and struggles to find acceptance even 
among other padawan. She tends to keep to herself.

Der'oth Sandskein (Miraluka Male, Age 14)- Disturbed young boy who was saved by a Jedi whom died in the attempt. Has been passed from teacher to teacher, and is being considered for "neutralization". This is his last chance at being a model student. Taken in as a favor to 
Rhea, who was friends with the Jedi who sacrificed himself to save the child. Der'oth himslef is sullen and withdrawn. It takes Mlilius a lot to get him motivated, but when he does, the results are usually impressive.


----------



## Lantis (Dec 19, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Maybe not in the rules. But I've read of ways of tweaking your lightsaber to only produce a small amount of energy, similar to stun sticks. It still hurts like hell, but at least it won't kill aynone.




There are apparently training lightsabers in the "Power of the Lightside" books that deal subdual damage. I could have that instead, if it bothers anyone.

Edit: after looking at it again, the training lightsaber doesn't deal subdual damage, but it apparently is just safer to hit someone with it, and has a significantly reduced chance to kill someone, but the idea remains valid.


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh there are certainly training sabers. They do 2d8-3 or 4, putting their range at about 1-12, averaging around 5. They just can't stun. They are also, incidentally, the easiest lightsaber to make. For a pacifistic Jedi, they are just about perfect.

EDIT: hehe, looked at the wrong part. Found those training sabers you mentioned. standard damage on those, it just only does 1d3 wound points. That's kinda cool!


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 19, 2006)

*The story begins!  And links...*

Our story begins, here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183294

(Sorry it's a bit later than I'd intended--a cold is slowing me down.)

At the start of the story, the following eight Jedi are assumed to be in the room with Atharias: Jodan (NPC), Milius, Nor, Tersh, Tyren, Xual, Tolark, and Sylara.  As you can see, I've designed the initial prelude to give your characters a chance to intorduce themselves, while at the same time leaping straight into the middle of the story.

If you want for your character to make any skill rolls, make a note of it at the bottom of your post (and if possible, include your character's skill modifer for quick reference).  If you know how to use Invisible Castle and want to make your own rolls, feel free.  If not, I'll be happy to make the rolls for you.

Skill rolls and other necessacary OOC game stuff should be kept in spoiler text.  (If you don't know much about tags like spoiler text and how to use them, check out this thread: http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode )  You're welcome to choose a special text color for your character's speech, but it isn't required.  I'll be keeping this thread open for more complex OOC stuff such as rules questions (and so that we can hammer out a few of the last minute details about the characters, such as the special powers we're still in the process of discussing).

Oh, and Lantis?  Welcome to the game.  Could you please (sorry for the hassle) re-post all of your information into the Rogue's Gallery thread?  It can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183177  That's just for my own ease of reference (and so that you can put everything together all in one post).

More updates tomorrow!


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh crapola. Ok, I say it's three days until someone nukes Masu. Soon, we shall be the highest ranking jedi around! Whoo!


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Oh crapola. Ok, I say it's three days until someone nukes Masu. Soon, we shall be the highest ranking jedi around! Whoo!




But for how long?


On a side note I am for Nor's extra luck ability (we look liek we ned it), but need our kindly GM to come up with stats...


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> But for how long?




Oh, probably a few days at least. And then the new kids will explode or something. Not to worry though, I'm sure Pumba will save us!


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 19, 2006)

Who votes we eat the pig?


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Who votes we eat the pig?




But only after he saves our bacon, right?

Thats it.  Now I need a "bumper" sticker for my ship saying something like

My pig ate your padawan learner


For those not in the know over on this side of the pond there are a bunch of "my son is a XXX high honor student" bumper stickers. Sometimes I see a reply one, "My son beat up your honor student".  So that is where that comes from.  Although realisitcally I doubt bumper stickers would work at all given distances in space and the realitively bad idea it is to nuzzle your ship up to an ion drive to read a sticker on the rear of that ship


----------



## pallandrome (Dec 19, 2006)

"If you can read this, my ion drive is melting your face off."

The star wars equivolent would probably be something along the lines of a tag phrase after your ID beacon.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 20, 2006)

An excellent start to the story.  I've particularly enjoyed the telepathic banter between Tersh and Tolark.  Keep up the good work.



			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> On a side note I am for Nor's extra luck ability (we look liek we ned it), but need our kindly GM to come up with stats...




How about 10 vitality for an extra use of the "Lucky" class ability (you still get the one "free" use per day from your scoundrel class?  That seems fair to me (it's a steep cost, but since vitality recovers quickly it just means that you won't be able to use it a lot in a single encounter--you'll have plenty of luck to last throughout the day).



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Oh crapola. Ok, I say it's three days until someone nukes Masu.




Darn it!  Who's been reading my notes?

... No, just kidding.  My actual plans are much more devious than that.



			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> But only after he saves our bacon, right?




Actually, the pig is the one who's going to nuke the Jedi.  He's the Destined Pig.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 20, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> ... No, just kidding.  My actual plans are much more devious than that.
> 
> Actually, the pig is the one who's going to nuke the Jedi.  He's the Destined Pig.




True, nukes would be too easy.   I believe Pumba possesses a rather different WMD capability...  K' folks, first one to try feeding re-fried beans to the pig gets a short walk out the airlock w/o a suit.


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 20, 2006)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Who votes we eat the pig?




First we eat the pig and then together we burn! BURN!


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

*Some notes about the Academy*

The academy itself is very large, and consists of twelve levels (not including the landing area).

The landing area, also referred to as Level Zero, stretches across the "surface" of the planet like a broad silver lily pad.  It is kept afloat through a combination of surface tension and a series of artfully adapted spaceship engines.  It has the space to accept up to six medium sized spacecraft, and it is where Nor's War Pig can commonly be found.

Level one contains some meeting rooms and the Academy's central control computers.  Non-Jedi visitors to the Academy are _extremely_ rare (perhaps no more than one every two decades).  When such visitors do arrive, level one is a far into the academy as they are allowed to go.  Level one is virtually abandonded most of the time.

Level two contains several important facilities including a small hospital, the academy archives, and the main supply storage rooms.

Level three, the largest of the underwater levels, is devoted to three large meditation halls, one of which is reserved exclusively for the use of the students.

Levels four, five, and six each contain a dormitory, a recreation room, and the private chambers of one of the Academy's staff.  All of the students live on these levels.  Each of the four training halls (which are located sort of to the sides of the academy) can be reached from these levels.

Level seven contains small offices and personal chambers for the bulk of the Academy's staff.

Level eight contains a vast and impressive botanical garden, where the most of the Academy's food comes from (the rest comes from the ocean itself, through a combination of fishing and underwater cultivation).  Each student is expected to work a certain number of hours each week tending to the garden.

Level nine is given over mostly to storage.  Since a great number of dangerous objects are kept here, including the whole of Sylara's weapon collection, this level is restricted--the students do not have access to it.

Level ten is the home to several science laboratories.  Among the facilities here are a small secondary hospitial, and the backup storage for both the Academy's central computer and the Archives.

Level eleven is empty and unused.  It has been sealed off for quite a long time, well before any of you arrived at the Academy.  Likely, only master Atharias knows what the original purpose of this level was.

Level twelve is the smallest area of the academy.  It contains Master Atharias' private chambers, some storage, and a docking corridor which leads to the Deeprunner, the Academy's own high-pressure submersible vehicle.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 21, 2006)

Because of a massive snowstorm in my area, the shop that I work at has been closed today, which is why I've been able to post so much.  Normally, because of the slowness with which I write, I'm not quite such a swift poster.  So don't worry that today is going to be typical of the speed at which the game will run--it will probably be a bit slower on average.

The game is quite fun so far, and I hope everyone is enjoying themselves!


----------



## Master Tyren (Dec 23, 2006)

I am, thanks!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi guys. As you have noticed i have not been able to post as the pace i want to or at the pace you guys have set for this campaing. I dont like to back up when i first have used plenty of time to set up a proper character, but i  dont see myself beeing ablt to keep up.

Xual can die in the most un-honorable ashion you can come up with. Let him be squeeeezd in the elevator or something.

I hope i can join another game with you people anohter time. Take care and good luck. Must the force be with you all.

-DH-


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 29, 2006)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Hi guys. As you have noticed i have not been able to post as the pace i want to or at the pace you guys have set for this campaing. I dont like to back up when i first have used plenty of time to set up a proper character, but i  dont see myself beeing ablt to keep up.
> 
> Xual can die in the most un-honorable ashion you can come up with. Let him be squeeeezd in the elevator or something.
> 
> ...




No problem, DH--I understand.  I've been in similar situations myself.  I'll take care of Xual for you, and perhaps we'll meet again someday!


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 10, 2007)

The game has hit one hundred posts, so it's time for me to award the first batch of experience points!  Keep up the good work, everyone!

Nor (Fenris2): *Total Exp Earned = 680*
 ~ Number of posts = 14 (14 x 10 = 140 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 200 xp (4 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 125 xp
 ~ Interaction Bonus = 15 xp
 ~ Plot advancement Bonus = 200 xp

Milius (Lantis): *Total Exp Earned = 580*
 ~ Number of posts = 8 (8 x 10 = 80 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 250 xp (5 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 100 xp
 ~ Plot Advancement Bonus = 150 xp

Tersh (Paper_Bard): *Total Exp Earned = 630*
 ~ Number of posts = 20 (20 x 10 = 200 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 150 xp (3 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 100 xp
 ~ Interaction Bonus = 30 xp
 ~ Plot Advancement Bonus = 150 xp

Tolark (Pallandrome): *Total Exp Earned = 600*
 ~ Number of posts = 16 (16 x 10 = 160 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 150 xp (3 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 100 xp
 ~ Interaction Bonus = 15 xp
 ~ Plot Advancement Bonus = 175 xp

Tyren (Tyren): *Total Exp Earned = 620*
 ~ Number of posts = 12 (12 x 10 = 120 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 200 xp (4 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 125 xp
 ~ Plot Advancement Bonus = 175 xp

Sylara (allpowerfulbob): *Total Exp Earned = 680*
 ~ Number of posts = 14 (14 x 10 = 140 xp)
 ~ Student Survival Bonus = 300 xp (6 x 50)
 ~ Roleplaying Award = 100 xp
 ~ Interaction Bonus = 15 xp
 ~ Plot Advancement Bonus = 125 xp


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool! I didn't know if we were going to get EXP ... like I said before, this is my first play by post.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2007)

Tyren, that was very clever covering up the walls in Atharias' room.  Smart thinking.

This is a clever group all around, actually.  I see I'm going to have to work a bit harder if I'm going to kill off all those students...


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Tyren, that was very clever covering up the walls in Atharias' room.  Smart thinking.
> 
> This is a clever group all around, actually.  I see I'm going to have to work a bit harder if I'm going to kill off all those students...




Not aiming for the players?  What sort of DM are you?  Oh, I see students "first".  Death by 1,000 cuts is it?  Well then, thats more like it...  ;-)


----------



## Master Tyren (Jan 14, 2007)

Hehe, yeah, I remembered that in the intro that we saw fish floating around behind Atharias, so I went back to check it. Force Stealth wouldn't do too much if they could just look in. 

Thanks for the compliment ... let's hope I/We can keep it up. 

I should say that I'm a little worried that I might be assuming too much. This is my first play by post, so I'm not really sure how far to go, or not go. I know that my last two posts have been kinda long, so if I step over the line please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 2, 2007)

pokes microphone. This thing on?  Eh?  Eh?  ;-)


So RL is taking a toll?


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 3, 2007)

That's really funny, Fenris,  cuz I was about to write (just about) the same thing. 

We still playin you guys?    ... Feel free to chime in ...  any time ...


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 5, 2007)

You guys are right...I've been letting the game start to slide.  I'm sorry--it's just that I'm such a slow writer, and I want to get everything so right, that it takes me forever to put a post together.  So then I start to dread all the time it's going to take, and I keep putting it off...

I apologize.  I'll try to keep on top of things from here on out, with your support.  I've got what I feel is a neat plot and some exciting players here, and I hope things keep turning out as well as they have been.


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm really enjoying the game, so no worries there. I was more wondering why no one else had posted besides myself and Fenris, but it's cool. I'm sure, like Fenris said, it's just busy lives catching up. No biggie.


----------



## Lantis (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wanted to announce that I am dropping out. I have a lot of obligations, and while posting here isn't very time consuming, actually paying attention to the game and giving it time and thought has not been on the top of my priorities right now. Sorry about leaving like this, as the game was going smashingly for me. It has been great. Bye, all.


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry you had to go Lantis.


----------



## Master Tyren (Feb 19, 2007)

Am I the only one who seems to think we lost Paper_Bard?   ... cuz I think we lost Paper_Bard.


----------

